# injured logger charity give away



## tlandrum (May 20, 2012)

A few weeks ago i had a friend working on my job when he got cought by a tree and broke his leg. his leg was broken in 5 places. He had to have surgey after the accident and there was a plate with screws put in to hold the leg stable. The doctor told him last week that it would be at least 2 months before he could even begin to put weight on it. It is going to be a long road ahead of him and a lot of days being out of work. I am doing what i can to help with his bills but i can only do so much. so here I am reaching out to the masses for help and am going to be giving away free chances at several items with each charitable donation that you make. I will be excepting donations in $10 increments, for every $10 you donate to help out i will give you a free chance at winning a saw.If you give $50 at one time you will get an extra free chance at winning one of the saws.there is going to be a growing list of items to be given away.I want to give a public thank you to a member here that wishes to remain anonymous, you know who you are. He has already sent 4 saws to be given away, a jonsered 52e, solo 667, solo 690, husqvarna 288xp. i will be putting up my personal falling saw. yes,yes,yes ,yes it is a ported "HUSQVARNA 372XPW" ...... so if you ever wanted a xpw heres your oppurtunity to get one for just donating to a good cause. I know the AS community has come together on several occassions to give a helping hand and i hope this one will be a great success. and please if anyone has enough credits to sticky this please do so and thanks.


----------



## tlandrum (May 21, 2012)

gifts can be sent to [email protected] thru p a y p a l. be sure to send it as a gift and put your AS name in the message. for those who dont do the p a y p a l thingy you can mail it
Terry Landrum
103 duncan woods rd
oliver springs tn 37840


----------



## Arrowhead (May 21, 2012)

Gifted....I'll be in for more soon.


----------



## Stihl 041S (May 21, 2012)

Sending PM


----------



## Jacob J. (May 21, 2012)

Time to make this a sticky...


----------



## tlandrum (May 21, 2012)

i didn't have enough for the sticky right now. i put money into my credits account but it hasnt shown up yet so that i can use it.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (May 21, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> i didn't have enough for the sticky right now. i put money into my credits account but it hasnt shown up yet so that i can use it.



Check again! :chainsawguy: Seems like a good enough cause to help out with some worthless credits.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 21, 2012)

Terry how long is this going on for....??


You have a deadline date yet.....??


----------



## Anthony_Va. (May 21, 2012)

It'd be pretty cool to draw at the GTG. It's less than a month away now. Thats just a suggestion.


----------



## tlandrum (May 21, 2012)

lets say that sunday july the 15th at 10pm will be the drawing. money will be accepted thru p a y p a l up until 9pm that night and mailed donations must be recieved by sat july the 14th. if for some reason we need to extend the date so that everyone that wants in can get in we will do it.


----------



## tlandrum (May 21, 2012)

Anthony_Va. said:


> It'd be pretty cool to draw at the GTG. It's less than a month away now. Thats just a suggestion.



i had thought about that but i waited until the wiggz charity was over with so that i would not be taking anything away from that charity and thats why i want to put it off longer. drawing that soon would not give people much time to be able to get in after already giving so soon. theres going to be a lot of saws and other items up for grabs in this and i think it needs to run long enough to do the people that are giving up there saws and other items justice by getting the most charity that they can out of it.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (May 21, 2012)

I'll be in a few days got to get some put in the pp account.


----------



## Tzed250 (May 21, 2012)

I'm in...


----------



## nixon (May 21, 2012)

I'm in . Either don't put my name in the hat ,or eBay anything I might receive,and put that money towards your friends needs as well .


----------



## parrisw (May 21, 2012)

Give him our best wishes Terry. Hopefully I can donate soon.


----------



## tlandrum (May 21, 2012)

thanks to every one for there well wishes and donations so far. we are off to a really good start and john as usual you have gone above and beyond. you have set the bar pretty darn high.


----------



## nixon (May 21, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> thanks to every one for there well wishes and donations so far. we are off to a really good start and john as usual you have gone above and beyond. you have set the bar pretty darn high.



There are times when You have to dig a bit to help someone You'll never meet ,or talk to . This ,to Me was one of those times . Ive been on the other end of this ,so it's just paying back Karma .


----------



## nixon (May 21, 2012)

Come on folks ,lend a hand here . I know the story behind this . Terry's been bearing the cost of all of this Himself . How about pitching in to give Him a bit of relief . Come on , ten , twenty ,or more isn't going to make you miss a house ,or car payment ,but it might put food on this guy's table for a while .


----------



## parrisw (May 21, 2012)

Maybe it would be a good idea to make a list of all the giveaway stuff. Sometimes you got to dangle the proverbial Carrot!!


----------



## mdavlee (May 21, 2012)

I'm in for some help for the guy. 

I think the saws so far are a

Jonsered 52e
Solo 667
Solo 690
Husky 288xp
Xpw


----------



## tlandrum (May 21, 2012)

View attachment 239021


----------



## tlandrum (May 21, 2012)

that right theres a pretty mean carrot.


----------



## MacLaren (May 21, 2012)

Lol, no doubt about it Terry. Gonna be one lucky cat that gets her.


----------



## parrisw (May 21, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> that right theres a pretty mean carrot.



I've been wanting a XPW for a long while now!!!


----------



## wigglesworth (May 21, 2012)

I would LOVE to donate a saw. Gimme a few days to round something up. I've got a 242xp that needs a bit, but should make a nice one. If not that one, I'll dig something up.


----------



## wigglesworth (May 21, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> View attachment 239021



Seems like I've seen that saw somewhere before.


----------



## Jacob J. (May 22, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Maybe it would be a good idea to make a list of all the giveaway stuff. Sometimes you got to dangle the proverbial Carrot!!



I'll do a primo vintage roller-nose bar for someone. I can supply any mount (big Stihl, McCulloch/Homelite, old-school Jonsereds) for one lucky person in their choice of 36" or 42", polished or painted.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 22, 2012)

I'll throw something into the mix. 


Dunno what yet but we've got some time - I'll get something figured out soon. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Jacob J. (May 22, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> I'll throw something into the mix.
> 
> 
> Dunno what yet but we've got some time - I'll get something figured out soon. :msp_thumbup:



I'd take an "American Idol" style video of you covering your favorite tune...


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 22, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> I'd take an "American Idol" style video of you covering your favorite tune...




Hah! JJ if I ever do so I'll drive to the West Coast and you and I are SO ding a duet. 


Hoper yer up on yer Snoop Dog lyrics buddeh....!!


----------



## Jacob J. (May 22, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Hah! JJ if I ever do so I'll drive to the West Coast and you and I are SO ding a duet.
> 
> 
> Hoper yer up on yer Snoop Dog lyrics buddeh....!!



Man...I stopped watching that scene when they arrested Luther Campbell in D.C....

I have "Baby Got Back" memorized to the hilt though.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (May 22, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Hah! JJ if I ever do so I'll drive to the West Coast and you and I are SO ding a duet.
> 
> 
> Hoper yer up on yer Snoop Dog lyrics buddeh....!!





Jacob J. said:


> Man...I stopped watching that scene when they arrested Luther Campbell in D.C....
> 
> I have "Baby Got Back" memorized to the hilt though.



You guys make me feel old, old timers don't listen to that stuff. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Scooterbum (May 22, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> You guys make me feel old, old timers don't listen to that stuff. :hmm3grin2orange:



Snoop Dog?
Wasn't that the mutt that hung around on the lil' rascals?


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (May 22, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> View attachment 239021





tlandrum said:


> that right theres a pretty mean carrot.



Where is the green top! :hmm3grin2orange:

NICE!


----------



## andydodgegeek (May 22, 2012)

I just found this thread, hope your friend is doing ok. Broken leg in 5 places.....ouch, its going to be a while till he's up and running. I will be sending some helping dollars as soon as I can.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (May 22, 2012)

Scooterbum said:


> Snoop Dog?
> Wasn't that the mutt that hung around on the lil' rascals?



Here is something everyone can listen to. :hmm3grin2orange:

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/dBJnoMP1Uyc?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Hows that chuckr?

Hope Terry don't mind a little banter in his thread. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Chris J. (May 22, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> I'd take an "American Idol" style video of you covering your favorite tune...



Hey, I could do that! Compared to my singing, William Hung would sound like Tony Bennett or Frank Sinatra (you youngsters might need to Google Bennett and Sinatra, LOL) .


----------



## Jwalker1911 (May 22, 2012)

I have some credits you can have....not sure how to donate them tho...also have something else you can have....I only ask two things in return....


----------



## tlandrum (May 22, 2012)

you indeed shall recieve those two wishes jack


----------



## tlandrum (May 22, 2012)

there is going to be so many saws in this raffle that i think i will have start drawing a saw winner each week that it runs after it gets up and going good. or i may end up ebaying some of the saws and giving a link to them from here and then putting that money into the total for donations.


----------



## morewood (May 22, 2012)

I would wait until after the GTG at the earliest. If most of them are in your possession, have them out for a show/shine. If you don't have to have the money right away, I would wait and have a big-bang finale. Nothing like knowing you have alot of chances to win something. I'll throw in a WildThing if one of you guys will port it:smile2:

Shea


----------



## wendell (May 22, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> there is going to be so many saws in this raffle that i think i will have start drawing a saw winner each week that it runs after it gets up and going good. or i may end up ebaying some of the saws and giving a link to them from here and then putting that money into the total for donations.



I'd wait, Terry. I think you are going to build more interest and momentum if there are a lot of chances at the end. Or, maybe do some around the GTG and then have the big finale.


----------



## wendell (May 22, 2012)

And, to be blunt, those of us who know you know how important this is to you and will help out regardless of what will be a potential prize. But since almost no one knows your friend, a better chance at a prize at the end may help you get others to chip in.

I really don't want anyone to take that the wrong way. This community has always stepped up to help someone in need. I'm just trying to think of how to help you get the absolute best result for your friend.

Maybe there would be no difference in everyone's eyes between helping a member and helping the friend of a member. If so, pretend this post never happened. :msp_unsure:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (May 22, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Here is something everyone can listen to. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Hows that chuckr?
> 
> Hope Terry don't mind a little banter in his thread. :msp_ohmy:



Thats what I'm talking about. THANK YOU, mr. work saw collector. I needed some music relief! That should be the theme song for this thread... try just a little bit harder...:msp_thumbup:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (May 22, 2012)

Oh ya- and we're SO in.


----------



## dh1984 (May 22, 2012)

hey terry i'll send mine the 5th of june if thats ok with you.

if i don't i'll bring it to the GTG if thats ok with you


----------



## Mastermind (May 22, 2012)

I'm all for helping Mitch out. He's a damn good guy and needs all the support we can give. 

There does need to be a plan laid out so everyone can see what is offered and how it will all go down. I'm sure you are working on that though. :msp_thumbup:

I plan to donate a saw or a woods port to add to the list of prizes.


----------



## tlandrum (May 22, 2012)

well folks i spoke to a member today that i just built and ported a saw for a few weeks ago. during the conversation i kinda got lost with what he was saying and a tad confused. at first i was thinking there was something wrong with the saw becouse in my deafness i heard send it back. what he was telling me was that hes adding it to the list of saws in the raffle. so if he wants to speak up he can, if not it appreciated just the same.
i also had a private messaging conversation with another member that wants to send in another saw for the raffle. he can also speak up if he wishes but if not ,thanks all the same.

so the list reads as follows now
ported husqvarna 372xpw
ported stihl 064/066
husqvarna 288xp
dolmar 7900
solo 690
solo 667
jonsered 52e
and few bars and chains
thers going to be a few more added to this list too. if you ever wanted to get a chance at a free saw here it is. besides this being a good cause its a great chance to take home a nice saw.


----------



## parrisw (May 22, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> well folks i spoke to a member today that i just built and ported a saw for a few weeks ago. during the conversation i kinda got lost with what he was saying and a tad confused. at first i was thinking there was something wrong with the saw becouse in my deafness i heard send it back. what he was telling me was that hes adding it to the list of saws in the raffle. so if he wants to speak up he can, if not it appreciated just the same.
> i also had a private messaging conversation with another member that wants to send in another saw for the raffle. he can also speak up if he wishes but if not ,thanks all the same.
> 
> so the list reads as follows now
> ...



Wow, that's crazy Terry, can't believe how much the list has grown in a couple days. 

Hopefully this all works out well for your friend. 

How's he doing?


----------



## tlandrum (May 22, 2012)

hes already getting restless. he has a long row to hoe on this one. its gonna be a few months before hes going again.


----------



## Jwalker1911 (May 22, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> well folks i spoke to a member today that i just built and ported a saw for a few weeks ago. during the conversation i kinda got lost with what he was saying and a tad confused. at first i was thinking there was something wrong with the saw becouse in my deafness i heard send it back. what he was telling me was that hes adding it to the list of saws in the raffle. so if he wants to speak up he can, if not it appreciated just the same.
> i also had a private messaging conversation with another member that wants to send in another saw for the raffle. he can also speak up if he wishes but if not ,thanks all the same.
> 
> so the list reads as follows now
> ...


I wasnt planning on posting anything until I read Wendells post,I know not all folks will look at this the same but here goes....I was self employed for many years,made a damn good living at it too. My wife was involved in a pretty serious accident on an ice road in a high wind....messed her up pretty bad.....All the while Im laid in bed with my ribs so busted up the thought of sneezing terrified me,we actually hit a point where we didnt have enough money to declare bankruptcy.....never asked the govt for a dime...Terry's a good guy, Im sure he hired a good guy...never been stingy on advice or hearing a saw run over the phone and telling you how to fix it....If more folks pitched in like this around the world we wouldnt have half the problems we do and Im sure honored to be a small part...FYI....keep a couple bricks in your pockets on that 064/066 it runs a lil bit


----------



## Work Saw Collector (May 23, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> hes already getting restless. he has a long row to hoe on this one. its gonna be a few months before hes going again.



You will have to show him this thread one of these days. On the saws any need bars or chains? Have you decided if its one drawing for all the saws 10 places or passed out another way, just wondering I'm in it for the fundraiser not the saws. Info and pics bring interest to a thread.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (May 23, 2012)

On the 064/066 is it fully wraped? Do you want one of Nate's full wraps on it? I have one left and its yours for the asking.


My avatar is one on a 044.


----------



## Jwalker1911 (May 23, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> On the 064/066 is it fully wraped? Do you want one of Nate's full wraps on it? I have one left and its yours for the asking.
> 
> 
> My avatar is one on a 044.



this one is a 3/4.....its up to terry tho


----------



## Work Saw Collector (May 23, 2012)

Jwalker1911 said:


> this one is a 3/4.....its up to terry tho



3/4 thats nice I'll find another way to get in this thread.


----------



## Jwalker1911 (May 23, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> 3/4 thats nice I'll find another way to get in this thread.



Oh Im sure the full wrap would be great lol.....pm your number WSC,I just came up with a plan...or I can send mine but I gotta git to work so itll be tomorrow when I can talk


----------



## Work Saw Collector (May 23, 2012)

Jwalker1911 said:


> Oh Im sure the full wrap would be great lol.....



Like you said Terry can be the one to decide.


----------



## tlandrum (May 23, 2012)

guys either one is great with me. i think who ever wins it will be happy with either one. so ill leave it up to you guys to decide.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (May 23, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> guys either one is great with me. i think who ever wins it will be happy with either one. so ill leave it up to you guys to decide.



OK leave it up to the person getting the saw, If the new owner wants it I'll mail it to them. 

Edit: I may even have a extra half wrap if the peson getting the saw don't like 3/4 or full wraps. I'll go look and make sure.


----------



## tlandrum (May 23, 2012)

that sir is an excellent idea.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (May 23, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> OK leave it up to the person getting the saw, If the new owner wants it I'll mail it to them.
> 
> Edit: I may even have a extra half wrap if the peson getting the saw don't like 3/4 or full wraps. I'll go look and make sure.



I didn't have a 1/2 wrap, but have one inbound next week that has one so the 064/066 saw will have choice 1/2 3/4 or full wrap.


----------



## tlandrum (May 23, 2012)

064/066 ported View attachment 239200


----------



## Work Saw Collector (May 23, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> 064/066 ported View attachment 239200



Cool, How many drivers do you need for another chain? 50 or 63?


----------



## tlandrum (May 23, 2012)

View attachment 239021


----------



## tlandrum (May 23, 2012)

i know its 063 and either 32 or 36'' i think its 36''


----------



## Work Saw Collector (May 23, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> View attachment 239021





Put my mind at ease would ya (and others I sure), in the first post you say this saw is your falling saw. You have others right? You may have a bunch of saws I just don't know it. I would hate to see a mans worksaw in a thread like this.


----------



## tlandrum (May 23, 2012)

this is the saw that i fell timber with every day, yes i have other saws,but no i dont have another xpw. i thought i would put the saw i held the highest regard for and felt that would bring in mitch the greatest mount of money up for grabs. sometimes you give up what you like the most to help others when they are in need. i will build another xpw when i afford it.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (May 23, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> this is the saw that i fell timber with every day, yes i have other saws,but no i dont have another xpw. i thought i would put the saw i held the highest regard for and felt that would bring in mitch the greatest mount of money up for grabs. sometimes you give up what you like the most to help others when they are in need. i will build another xpw when i afford it.



Your a stand up guy thats for sure.

I am known for keeping what I win in these threads :hmm3grin2orange: but I really hope I win this one, and give it back. I'll get some money in PP and give it my best shot.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (May 23, 2012)

I called Terry. I am replacing his xpw with one of my saws at my request. I just couldn't stand a mans worksaw in a fundraiser thread.

Homelite 2000 running and looking good pics in a few. I will be mailing him the saw next week.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (May 23, 2012)

This Homelite 2000 114cc I think, was ran at the MO GTG last month. Those that ran it speak up.




Homelite 2000 by supercabs78, on Flickr




Homelite 2000 by supercabs78, on Flickr




Homelite 2000 by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## Work Saw Collector (May 23, 2012)

007 by supercabs78, on Flickr

ATVGuns running it at the GTG.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 23, 2012)

I ran it for one cut in some bigger wood. 


Ran like a pissed off hog. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Mastermind (May 23, 2012)

You are the man Stephen.....


----------



## Work Saw Collector (May 23, 2012)

<embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/stewart.swf?v=109786" bgcolor="#000000" allowfullscreen="true" flashvars="intl_lang=en-us&photo_secret=c405f03861&photo_id=6000196404" height="300" width="400"></embed>


Short clip of it.


----------



## tlandrum (May 23, 2012)

it never ceases to amaze me how much folks on this site are willing to step up to help out. thank you stephen it will be much appreciated.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (May 23, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> You are the man Stephen.....



AS has been good to me just putting one back for a couple I kept.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (May 23, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> it never ceases to amaze me how much folks on this site are willing to step up to help out. thank you stephen it will be much appreciated.



Guys Terry probably can't edit the 372 xpw out of the old post but it is now gone. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (May 23, 2012)

I'm bringing info and pics to the current page. You guys get in on this one.

I called Terry. I am replacing his xpw with one of my saws at my request. I just couldn't stand a mans worksaw in a fundraiser thread.

Homelite 2000 running and looking good pics in a few. I will be mailing him the saw next week.

This Homelite 2000 114cc I think, was ran at the MO GTG last month. Those that ran it speak up.




Homelite 2000 by supercabs78, on Flickr




Homelite 2000 by supercabs78, on Flickr




Homelite 2000 by supercabs78, on Flickr




007 by supercabs78, on Flickr

ATVGuns running it at the GTG.

<embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/stewart.swf?v=109786" bgcolor="#000000" allowfullscreen="true" flashvars="intl_lang=en-us&photo_secret=c405f03861&photo_id=6000196404" height="300" width="400"></embed>


Short clip of it.



tlandrum said:


> it never ceases to amaze me how much folks on this site are willing to step up to help out. thank you stephen it will be much appreciated.



Guys Terry probably can't edit the 372 xpw out of the old post but it is now gone.


----------



## sunfish (May 23, 2012)

Steven, that Big Homie is a hell of a saw! Good on ya man!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (May 23, 2012)

I have not ran the homelite Wsc is speaking of but I know him From previous GTG and he is a very Honest Man they are few any more except here on A.S. This site is Full of them:msp_thumbup:. I wish I could meet all of you.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (May 23, 2012)

I put a link in the Homelite thread to this one. That should bring some interest.


----------



## Hedgerow (May 23, 2012)

Yep... That saw is a dandy... Whatcha gonna do without yer 6 cuber Stephen???


----------



## mdavlee (May 23, 2012)

Terry would any of the saws use a 28" stihl ES bar? I've got one here that I will donate for one of the saws. I think I have a brand new or never sharpened chain for it also. I'll square grind it if it needs sharpened.


----------



## Jacob J. (May 23, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'm bringing info and pics to the current page. You guys get in on this one.
> 
> I called Terry. I am replacing his xpw with one of my saws at my request. I just couldn't stand a mans worksaw in a fundraiser thread.
> 
> ...



Stephen- good deal. Some of us would rather have the Homie anyhow, and I'll provide the bar and a new chain for the winner (hopefully
that saw isn't running 7/16"...)


----------



## Work Saw Collector (May 23, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> Stephen- good deal. Some of us would rather have the Homie anyhow, and I'll provide the bar and a new chain for the winner (hopefully
> that saw isn't running 7/16"...)



It is running 404. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## morewood (May 23, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Put my mind at ease would ya (and others I sure), in the first post you say this saw is your falling saw. You have others right? You may have a bunch of saws I just don't know it. I would hate to see a mans worksaw in a thread like this.



I was wondering the same thing. A man willing to give up his best for a friend is hard to find.



Work Saw Collector said:


> Your a stand up guy thats for sure.
> 
> I am known for keeping what I win in these threads :hmm3grin2orange: but I really hope I win this one, and give it back. I'll get some money in PP and give it my best shot.



You beat me to it.



Work Saw Collector said:


> I called Terry. I am replacing his xpw with one of my saws at my request. I just couldn't stand a mans worksaw in a fundraiser thread.
> 
> Homelite 2000 running and looking good pics in a few. I will be mailing him the saw next week.



You are awesome, no other way to put it. I've given a little, but doing something like this raises the bar for all of us. In a way it's a challenge, I mean that in a good way. Thanks.

Shea


----------



## tlandrum (May 23, 2012)

View attachment 239227
View attachment 239228
View attachment 239229
View attachment 239230


----------



## Work Saw Collector (May 23, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> Stephen- good deal. Some of us would rather have the Homie anyhow, and I'll provide the bar and a new chain for the winner (hopefully
> that saw isn't running 7/16"...)



I'll ship it with this bar I need to go check it is 30" maybe 32". Nice offer as well.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (May 23, 2012)

I hunted for the clutch cover extension chain guard for this saw but hadn't found one, anyone have it? 

I don't have IPL for a 2000 but the IPL for a 1050 shows Part number 640292 clutch cover extension chain guard.


----------



## wigglesworth (May 23, 2012)

Ok fella's, let's add another to it. 

I planned on doing up the 242 husky for it, but it's gonna have to be split and all that good stuff, and I figured this would bring better coin, and it's 100 times better lookin. 
















This is a mint, and I mean MINT Husky 51. This saw was completely gone thru, new mains, seals, impulse, intake tube, intake, filter base, filter....u get the point. ALL OEM!! No expense was spared. It's as good inside as it looks outside.

And....... It's sporting a closed port 55 top end and a NOS piston. These are the créme de la créme when it comes to this platform.

It's only got 4 or 5 tanks thru it since it was built. It's a strong runner. Real strong. 

I'll get a vid up in a day or two. 



Let's get this guy up and on his feet.


----------



## rburg (May 23, 2012)

I believe I got to run that 51 a few days ago and it definitely runs as good as it looks.


----------



## wigglesworth (May 23, 2012)

rburg said:


> I believe I got to run that 51 a few days ago and it definitely runs as good as it looks.



You did. And it does.


----------



## tlandrum (May 23, 2012)

thats got to be the nicest 51 that i have seen since i bought one new


----------



## Mastermind (May 23, 2012)

I just quit working for the night.....thought I'd check out the thread. WOW......this is taking off. I'm proud to be part of this group of fellers. 

I ain't made up my mind what yet but I'll have something for the kitty. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 23, 2012)

I've got a mint Jonsered 490 to toss into the mix. 


Mastermoob is gonna port it too. 


It'll be ready sometime in the 2nd half of Joon (or so-ish). ::thumbsup::


----------



## andydodgegeek (May 23, 2012)

DAMN!!! You guys are somethin else! Some awesome people here.


----------



## dh1984 (May 23, 2012)

i'll trow in this Echo 60S super as soon as i get a fuel line for it.


----------



## Mastermind (May 23, 2012)

What do you guys think about running a separate thread with a few special interest items in it? I don't want to do anything that would detract or take away from this event but was wondering if a separate thread with a few cookie cutter style saws in it where you could pick the saw you wanted your donation to go toward would be a good way to keep this from getting to big to keep track of? 

Now if I'm off base or out of line in my thinking don't be worried about telling me so.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 23, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> What do you guys think about running a separate thread with a few special interest items in it? I don't want to do anything that would detract or take away from this event but was wondering if a separate thread with a few cookie cutter style saws in it where you could pick the saw you wanted your donation to go toward would be a good way to keep this from getting to big to keep track of?
> 
> Now if I'm off base or out of line in my thinking don't be worried about telling me so.





I'll do again it if Terry is okay with it.....


----------



## Mastermind (May 23, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> I'll do again it if Terry is okay with it.....



I wanna put this on the block, but it's not something everyone would be interested in. I figure I can round up a nice top cover and add a deflector to the muffler. 

[video=youtube;IaDUI_JICgI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaDUI_JICgI&list=UUg2yelCeKwB12xIohZfmf1g&index=3&feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 23, 2012)

I think Mastermind is on to a good idea....


----------



## Jwalker1911 (May 23, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> i know its 063 and either 32 or 36'' i think its 36''



Its a 36" 3/8's .063ga bar, 114 drivers.....still have the original packaging for the bar and I will ship that to terry as well....the saw doesnt have 5 minutes of run time since terry rebuilt it and the bar has only been used to make one cut


----------



## Work Saw Collector (May 24, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I wanna put this on the block, but it's not something everyone would be interested in. I figure I can round up a nice top cover and add a deflector to the muffler.
> 
> [video=youtube;IaDUI_JICgI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaDUI_JICgI&list=UUg2yelCeKwB12xIohZfmf1g&index=3&feature=plcp[/video]



What are you saying, I'd sucker punch most of you for that saw. Ok maybe not the guys bigger than me some of you are huge. Ok maybe not the little guys that are wirey. Ok there is one guy here I think I can beat. :msp_tongue:

Edit: That one guy sent me a PM Turns out I can't beat him, now I'm scared. 


I went thru all that to say I want that saw. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Walt41 (May 24, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## Jacob J. (May 24, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'll ship it with this bar I need to go check it is 30" maybe 32". Nice offer as well.



Ok, I'll pitch in a 42" polished vintage roller with a new square-ground chain for it.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (May 24, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> Ok, I'll pitch in a 42" polished vintage roller with a new square-ground chain for it.



Man thats what this saw needs.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 24, 2012)

*Yo!*

Mastermind and Wiggz - move yer saws over to this thread. :cool2: 


http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/200971.htm#post3670763


----------



## Mastermind (May 24, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Mastermind and Wiggz - move yer saws over to this thread. :cool2:
> 
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/200971.htm#post3670763



I'm in there bro.....

Thanks a bunch for taking your time to run this thing Jason. I really am hoping we can raise enough to help Mitch out. I met him on the job when I went by to pick up a big chunk of chestnut oat Terry had sit aside for me. A finer guy I've never met. He's one of those guys that you instantly like. He's had a real rough patch lately......those of us that are doing good can do a lot to lift up a man that's in a spot like this. I'll be doing all I can.


----------



## atvguns (May 24, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> 007 by supercabs78, on Flickr
> 
> ATVGuns running it at the GTG.



One sweet old saw 

:msp_thumbsup:two thumbs up to WSC for donating this, I sure hope I win it.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (May 24, 2012)

atvguns said:


> One sweet old saw
> 
> :msp_thumbsup:two thumbs up to WSC for donating this, I sure hope I win it.



So do I, can I come visit it at GTGs? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (May 24, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I called Terry. I am replacing his xpw with one of my saws at my request. I just couldn't stand a mans worksaw in a fundraiser thread.
> 
> Homelite 2000 running and looking good pics in a few. I will be mailing him the saw next week.



I'm still trying to catch up... but I sure hope there's some rep for this guy in the next few posts...


----------



## Hedgerow (May 24, 2012)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> I'm still trying to catch up... but I sure hope there's some rep for this guy in the next few posts...



Got him with a big shot...


----------



## StihlyinEly (May 24, 2012)

I'll definitely be donating as time goes on. This is gonna be one hell of a list of generosity as far as prizes go before all is said and done. Well, it already is that!


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (May 24, 2012)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> I'm still trying to catch up... but I sure hope there's some rep for this guy in the next few posts...





Hedgerow said:


> Got him with a big shot...



Here too!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (May 25, 2012)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> I'm still trying to catch up... but I sure hope there's some rep for this guy in the next few posts...



I tried to hit myself, guess I need to spread it around some more. :hmm3grin2orange:



Hedgerow said:


> Got him with a big shot...



With this saw leaving, maybe that will motivate me to finish the 076 just needs a carb kit and a couple time-Serts. :msp_thumbup:

Someone tell me one more time, when is Terry's GTG?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (May 25, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'm bringing info and pics to the current page. You guys get in on this one.
> 
> I called Terry. I am replacing his xpw with one of my saws at my request. I just couldn't stand a mans worksaw in a fundraiser thread.
> 
> ...





tlandrum said:


> View attachment 239227
> View attachment 239228
> View attachment 239229
> View attachment 239230





Jacob J. said:


> Ok, I'll pitch in a 42" polished vintage roller with a new square-ground chain for it.



Did I miss anything? I'm just tring to keep a good list. Wiggs' 51 and Randy's sreamer are in the other thread now. Thanks Jason.

I don't know a thing about Solo someone care to post the specs for each saw?


----------



## tlandrum (May 25, 2012)

the solo 667 is 69cc and 4.6hp and the 690 is 90cc and 7.4 hp


----------



## Hedgerow (May 25, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> the solo 667 is 69cc and 4.6hp and the 690 is 90cc and 7.4 hp



Is the big solo the same saw as a Dolmar 9000? 
Sure look similar...


----------



## tlandrum (May 25, 2012)

id say it is,most of the dolmar and solo stuff are really similar and some parts can even be swapped


----------



## MEATSAW (May 26, 2012)

I would love to help out over the coming weeks and I will, but how exactly does this work? You are asking that we specify which saw we would want if we win, but what if I win 2nd choice and the saw I picked was already chosen? Or would it be better to just send you a list ranked in order of preference, ie. 1st choice: saw x, 2nd choice, saw y, etc?

Also since there are 2 threads going on does that mean there are going to be 2 different donation pots? If I donate here will it not count towards the stuff in the other thread? 

I really hope this post doesn't make me sound greedy, I am just trying to figure out how this is all working. There are lots of fringe members on AS with dubious reputations but by-and-large I am impressed with the overall character of this community especially in the last few months with all that has been done for each other (Stumpy, Wiggz, et al). I am glad to be a part of it (a microscopic one!).

I wish I made a lot more money and worked a whole lot less. I would love to go to all these GTGs -- maybe one day.


----------



## 2yb3 (May 26, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> there is going to be so many saws in this raffle that i think i will have start drawing a saw winner each week that it runs after it gets up and going good. or i may end up ebaying some of the saws and giving a link to them from here and then putting that money into the total for donations.



i know this post is a little far back, but to ebay some of the saws wouldnt that go against what people were donating for. I know they were/are donating to hep this guy, but at the same time maybe they had their eyes set on a saw in the pot, but if you go and ebay a saw that just goes against the point, either ebay a couple saws not listed and add that to the donation.


----------



## tlandrum (May 26, 2012)

there would not be any saws that were in the drawing ebayed. that would be for people wanting to sell one outright on ebay and just give the lump sum of funds. its been done that way before and im sure it will be again.


----------



## wendell (May 26, 2012)

MEATSAW said:


> I would love to help out over the coming weeks and I will, but how exactly does this work? You are asking that we specify which saw we would want if we win, but what if I win 2nd choice and the saw I picked was already chosen? Or would it be better to just send you a list ranked in order of preference, ie. 1st choice: saw x, 2nd choice, saw y, etc?
> 
> Also since there are 2 threads going on does that mean there are going to be 2 different donation pots? If I donate here will it not count towards the stuff in the other thread?



The first paragraph you wrote isn't happening. Hopefully it will be done like the Stumpy give away, first drawn gets first pick, etc.

The two threads are separate and money donated in one thread is only for the saws in that thread.


----------



## dh1984 (May 26, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> there would not be any saws that were in the drawing ebayed. that would be for people wanting to sell one outright on ebay and just give the lump sum of funds. its been done that way before and im sure it will be again.



If i get lucky to win a saw in this raffle then i would donate it back to the raffle and raffle it off again and give the money to Terry to help his Fellow worker.


----------



## 2yb3 (May 26, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> there would not be any saws that were in the drawing ebayed. that would be for people wanting to sell one outright on ebay and just give the lump sum of funds. its been done that way before and im sure it will be again.



ahh lol i ended up misreading your post, sorry. guess i better figure out what my p-a-y-p-a-l is again and donate


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (May 26, 2012)

Gift sent..


----------



## tlandrum (May 28, 2012)

i got to see mitch today. he says that he goes back to the doctor on the 11th to see when he will be able to start putting weight on his leg. i think toward the end of the month he has to see when he can get rescheduled for his shoulder surgery. they wont do his shoulder until he can walk without crutches. his oldest son went back into the critcal care unit today. i dont think that i have told everyone about mitch's son. his son was at a pool tournament about 3 or 4 months ago when a guy hit him in the head with a pool stick. needless to say that his son has been in a coma ever since. i am hoping that he can take some of this money and go to visit his son in ohio. i doubt his son will ever wake up from the coma. this guy has really had it rough in the last year.


----------



## komatsuvarna (May 28, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> i got to see mitch today. he says that he goes back to the doctor on the 11th to see when he will be able to start putting weight on his leg. i think toward the end of the month he has to see when he can get rescheduled for his shoulder surgery. they wont do his shoulder until he can walk without crutches. his oldest son went back into the critcal care unit today. i dont think that i have told everyone about mitch's son. his son was at a pool tournament about 3 or 4 months ago when a guy hit him in the head with a pool stick. needless to say that his son has been in a coma ever since. i am hoping that he can take some of this money and go to visit his son in ohio. i doubt his son will ever wake up from the coma. this guy has really had it rough in the last year.



Man that fella has had some tough luck! Hopefully it will all come out in the wash. I'll for sure be in when I can.


----------



## parrisw (May 28, 2012)

Wow, really sorry to hear that Terry, he definitely got dealt some bad cards. Hope they both get better. The human body is amazing what it can recover from. 

I know a guy that fell off a roof last year and hit his head really bad, everyone was told he wasn't going to make it, and even if he did he would be a completely vegetable, and ya know what, he fully recovered, he's back to running his business, drives cars again, and its like it never happened.


----------



## MacLaren (May 28, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Wow, really sorry to hear that Terry, he definitely got dealt some bad cards. Hope they both get better. The human body is amazing what it can recover from.
> 
> I know a guy that fell off a roof last year and hit his head really bad, everyone was told he wasn't going to make it, and even if he did he would be a completely vegetable, and ya know what, he fully recovered, he's back to running his business, drives cars again, and its like it never happened.



I love to hear stories like that. It really is amazing.


----------



## tlandrum (May 28, 2012)

i really hope that his son recovers,but it doesnt look promissing. he is back and forth from nursing home to critical care hospital becouse of infections and fever. it would take a miracle to bring him back from wherever it is that he is visiting at the moment. he is only 26 years old. the state will not let mitch bring him to tn so that he would be closer to him becouse his diability hasnt been approved yet. they say that you have to be in a coma for at least 3 months before they will consider it likely to be permanent. they will find out this week if the benifits were approved and he can be moved to tn to be closer to mitch and his wife.


----------



## MacLaren (May 28, 2012)

My goodness. Makes us realize our problems aren't so big after all. I hope the mans son pulls thru too. No one should ever have to loose a child.


----------



## parrisw (May 28, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> I love to hear stories like that. It really is amazing.



It really is. Hoping it'll maybe give some people some hope.


----------



## tlandrum (May 29, 2012)

im going to be adding an item to this charity drive that we will be bidding on instead of drawing for. i have spoken to the helsels and cliff helsel is going to be sending a chain for this auction. if anyone knows anything about cliff's chain filing ability you know what this is worth. cliffs chains are not something that you can just call up and order unless you know him or have one of his saws. guys in the stihl timbersports series use his chains. if you want to go fast this is the number 1 absolute best way to get it done. this chain will be a 72dl 050 ga and will be one fastest chains you will ever hang on your bar. you will need to set the rakers on it according to the saw you decide to run it on. other than that it would be ready to go. so who wants a fast chain. get to bidding if you do. this chain auction will end on jun the 16th at 8 pm after the gtg. if you havent posted a bid on here or placed a bid in person at the gtg you bid will not be accepted after 8pm. ill open the bidding at $25 who will pay 30????


----------



## mdavlee (May 29, 2012)

I'll go $50


----------



## tlandrum (May 29, 2012)

i didnt figure it would take long to get somebody in here that knows a little about a cliff helsel chain :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow (May 29, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> i didnt figure it would take long to get somebody in here that knows a little about a cliff helsel chain :hmm3grin2orange:



I got till the GTG... You boys better get your wallets out...
Just sayin...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Mastermind (May 29, 2012)

100.00 :msp_thumbup:


----------



## MacLaren (May 29, 2012)

$200.00


----------



## Mastermind (May 29, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> $200.00



I have a feeling that will not get it..... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tlandrum (May 29, 2012)

run of the mill race chains cost 150-200 bucks.
some of your best chains go for 300. 
a cliff helsel chain,,,,,,,, well,,,,,,, get to bidding and we shall see just what it costs you.


----------



## MacLaren (May 29, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I have a feeling that will not get it..... :hmm3grin2orange:



Hell, I WISH I were that lucky.


----------



## likesaws (May 29, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Give him our best wishes Terry.
> 
> Im in too, good cause. Best wishes and prayers. Likesaws


----------



## tlandrum (May 30, 2012)

current bid on the cliff helsel race chain is 200. whos gonna bid 225??????????


----------



## MacLaren (May 30, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> current bid on the cliff helsel race chain is 200. whos gonna bid 225??????????



I dunno but Ill say $250.00


----------



## tlandrum (May 30, 2012)

then id say your the high bidder  now if you end up with this chain i want to borrow it :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## MacLaren (May 30, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> then id say your the high bidder  now if you end up with this chain i want to borrow it :hmm3grin2orange:



Lol, thats prolly one thing that I could see myself acting like Scrat does with his acorn.....lol. just kiddin...


----------



## HELSEL (May 31, 2012)

I talked with Cliff and he said
that the chain has been thinned.
He also said that it is about filed.He
also said that the chain will be
race ready!! The two best guys that thin
chains is Dennis Cahoon and
Melvin Lentz!!! This one was
thinned by Melvin. Try to get
either one of these guys to thin
You a chain. Just trying to tell
you guys the quality and time
that has been put in to this chain.


----------



## tlandrum (May 31, 2012)

fully thinned and race ready,holy chit. right now maclaren is the high bidder at 250. come on guys this is one of the best chains going that money ''cant'' buy. you gotta know somebody to get all this chain has to offer. do i hear $300??????????????????????????????


----------



## greg409 (May 31, 2012)

Paypal sent, will try more next month - You're a good person - DO NOT SEND ME A SAW!!!

luck,greg


----------



## zogger (May 31, 2012)

HELSEL said:


> I talked with Cliff and he said
> that the chain has been thinned.
> He also said that it is about filed.He
> also said that the chain will be
> ...



What's thinning? Do you have any close up pics of similar worked over chain?

Not that I can bid on this chain, just wondering.

thanks in advance!


----------



## tlandrum (May 31, 2012)

i dont have any chian pics at all. its almost like trying to get a photo of big foot. lol


----------



## HELSEL (Jun 1, 2012)

zogger said:


> What's thinning? Do you have any close up pics of similar worked over chain?
> 
> Not that I can bid on this chain, just wondering.
> 
> thanks in advance!



Thinning a chain is Dennis and Melvin's
secrets!! I know they have to break the
chain completely apart. And that takes
countless hours. Sory but you can get
yourself into big trouble for posting pics
of another man's work!! Not that it could
be duplicated because several have tried 
with no success


----------



## zogger (Jun 1, 2012)

HELSEL said:


> Thinning a chain is Dennis and Melvin's
> secrets!! I know they have to break the
> chain completely apart. And that takes
> countless hours. Sory but you can get
> ...



--that's cool, I just wondered what that term meant. I ran a search and looked up some other threads and discussions on it. Narrowing the chain to make a smaller kerf, etc.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 1, 2012)

zogger said:


> --that's cool, I just wondered what that term meant. I ran a search and looked up some other threads and discussions on it. Narrowing the chain to make a smaller kerf, etc.



There's even more to it than that... These things cut like a damn laser... There's a TON of time invested in a race chain... I'm surprised they don't cost $1500.00...
:amazed:


----------



## garyischofield (Jun 1, 2012)

*40 hours*

To get an idea of the effort/time involved in a serious race chain,do a search for "Art Martin"race chains.I raced saws in small events locally.My first exposure to chisel bit files and racing chains were competitors at the Booneville ,NY. Woodsmen Competition in 1980.Trying to learn how to flat file was challenging.I estimate to have 40 hours of grinding, filing and testing on the first bona fide race chain that I had success with. The time and effort for dechroming and massaging the chain that serious competitors invest I could only guess at.Having a buddy who is a machine shop owner would have helped immensely.It is exciting to witness your first race chain that is a quantum leap from the best round filing has to offer.Truly is an art.


----------



## zogger (Jun 1, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> There's even more to it than that... These things cut like a damn laser... There's a TON of time invested in a race chain... I'm surprised they don't cost $1500.00...
> :amazed:



If they are potentially worth that much, why not any commercial offerings then? From, the big chain manufacturers? I mean I guess I can guess at the answer, demand would be too small, but still, if they are that much better.

OK, another tarded question...how long would one of these chains last in real world clean wood cutting? Or are they shot and need to be rebuilt or replaced after just a few cuts..hmm..like competition drag car slicks.

Anyway, doesn't matter all that much to me, all I really wanted to know what was thinning, and I found out after I looked it up. Racing is just wayyy outta my league/budget and interest for the most part.

Just from what I have seen in a very few vids, the guy who can bend and start and get to cutting *fast* has most of the "edge", pun intended.


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 1, 2012)

i would think that you could get a season or more out of racing a chain in race type clean wood.


----------



## zogger (Jun 1, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> i would think that you could get a season or more out of racing a chain in race type clean wood.



--that's interesting, especially with the chrome removed.

Of course a lot of wood working tools are not chrome plated, so....


----------



## HELSEL (Jun 2, 2012)

They are easy to re sharpen 
time and time again.


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 2, 2012)

the bid still stands at 250 on the cliff helsel full out race chain ,lets get this on up there guys. also up for grabs is a long list of saws ,homelite 2000,stihl 064/066 ported, husky 288xp, solo 667,solo 690,josered 52e,dolmar 7900. this is a awsome list of prizesfor the charity drawing. so come on guys lets get to giving


----------



## Pagie (Jun 2, 2012)

Get better soon. I have entered your raffle. I hope I need to pay for the postage soon.
Pagie


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 3, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> the bid still stands at 250 on the cliff helsel full out race chain...





tlandrum said:


> so how did your pipe saw do brad?





blsnelling said:


> ...I'm going to set it up with a 20" B&C.





tlandrum said:


> i know where you could get a a heck of a deal on a 72dl cliff helsel chain :hmm3grin2orange:





blsnelling said:


> I didn't realize he was doing it for a 20" bar. Hmmmm.





tlandrum said:


> yes indeed 72dl of thinned by mel lentz and filed by cliff helsel chain. probably a once in a life time chance for most people to be able to try and buy one.



Make it $275.


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 3, 2012)

maclaren your out at 250 and brads in at 275,,,,can i get a $300 bid from anyone, maclaren????? get in here brads trying to steal your acorn:hmm3grin2orange:??


----------



## garyischofield (Jun 3, 2012)

*hmm*

Where was this opportunity when I was going through the trial and error process of trying to produce a decent race chain.Hmmmm.Buy the chain,see how it cuts,give it the Chinese cloning exam,post the opportunity to others(for a nominal fee).Then pass the chain around.Actually this a serious bargain if the chain is a bona fide race chain.Lemme see,untold hours of my scheming, filing and testing OR I could buy the product of a bona fide racing chain expert.Of course seeing what works and duplicating it is another issue.Still,having this chain to learn from seems like a bargain.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 3, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> maclaren your out at 250 and brads in at 275,,,,can i get a $300 bid from anyone, maclaren????? get in here brads trying to steal your acorn:hmm3grin2orange:??



Keep bidding fellas... :hmm3grin2orange:
I got a number in my head...
And it ain't there yet... 
Just sayin...


----------



## MacLaren (Jun 3, 2012)

$300.00


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 3, 2012)

maclaren your high bidder at 300 ,,,,, heeeyyyyyy brad can i get 325???????????????:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## garyischofield (Jun 3, 2012)

*got an idea*

How about an auction of an unedited tape of the upcoming gtg?If I had recorded some of the antics/dysfunction/BSing during and after some competitions I'd be a rich man today.Some of my best insults are borrowed from other likeminded crazy people.Example;"You sound like a manure salesman with a mouthful of samples."And of course the memory of the competitor who cut the rental picnic table in half surrounded by seated, drinking/drunk competitors reenacting Paul Newman in "Sometimes a Great Notion".(with my saw and race chain).Or the scene of him coming out of the rental potty that had been used by 300 people all day.Having just pissed off 15 people and destroying a chain I'd just won three classes with;we pushed the crapper over with him in it with the door facing up.Of course when he'd open the door to make his escape, he'd instantly be pelted with crushed stone.I'll never forget the image of him emerging through the door only to see he and his new Husqvarna hunting knife(prize) strapped to his side covered with toilet paper and...Ah,so many laughs,so little time.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 3, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Keep bidding fellas... :hmm3grin2orange:
> I got a number in my head...
> And it ain't there yet...
> Just sayin...



What saw you going to put this chain on if you win the bidding? I call 1st in line to run it at the following GTG.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jun 3, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> What saw you going to put this chain on if you win the bidding? I call 1st in line to run it at the following GTG.



He will probably but it on a black saw.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 3, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> What saw you going to put this chain on if you win the bidding? I call 1st in line to run it at the following GTG.



72 drive links??? That would belong on a 372 EX-PEE...
I'll probably get out bid any way...
:msp_mad:


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 3, 2012)

you wont know until you place your bid :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jun 3, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> 72 drive links??? That would belong on a 372 EX-PEE...
> I'll probably get out bid any way...
> :msp_mad:



Yeah, your probably going too.
:msp_tongue:


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 3, 2012)

Wrong chain for you guys 372s. You want a 60DL chain, not some long 72DL chain. A 72DL chain is what belongs on my 390. It needs that extra length to clear the pipe:biggrin:


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 3, 2012)

right now it looks like it will fit maclarens 390 :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 3, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> right now it looks like it will fit maclarens 390 :hmm3grin2orange:



That's only a temporary condition. My sponsor says otherwise, lol!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 3, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> That's only a temporary condition. My sponsor says otherwise, lol!



Now there is an idea I need a sponsor, for my saw habit. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 3, 2012)

*$350!*


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 3, 2012)

maclaren you sir have been outbid.are you gonna let brad take your new found toy???????? do i here $400:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 3, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> you wont know until you place your bid :hmm3grin2orange:



I am a patient man Terry... Brad still has not passed my number...
Oh, and Brad? That 72 link chain could run on my 9010 too...
Just sayin...:msp_tongue:


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 3, 2012)

i wish you guys luck with getting this chain. my understanding is there are several guys chomping at the bit to own this chain. i think this chain should bring atleast $650.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 3, 2012)

Maybe so, but that's WAY too rich for my blood!


----------



## MacLaren (Jun 3, 2012)

$375.00


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 3, 2012)

And I raise you *$400*.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 3, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> $375.00



Hey now Paul... You're getting a bit close... Better just slow down a little...
I want that acorn!!!
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 3, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> And I raise you *$400*.



Alright!! I'm gettin' the hose!!!
:msp_mad:


----------



## MacLaren (Jun 3, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Hey now Paul... You're getting a bit close... Better just slow down a little...
> I want that acorn!!!
> :hmm3grin2orange:



I hear ya buddy. But just wait till the heavy hitters start biddin.......


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jun 4, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Wrong chain for you guys 372s. You want a 60DL chain, not some long 72DL chain. A 72DL chain is what belongs on my 390. It needs that extra length to clear the pipe:biggrin:



Bradley, No matter what saw......this chain will make a stock saw, beat one of your "Acme" woods modded saw......Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jun 4, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Bradley, No matter what saw......this chain will make a stock saw, beat one of your "Acme" woods modded saw......Hahahahahahaha!



Damn nice thing to say. Thank him Brad. 
Acme meaning the best or perfect. 
Maybe going a little far, but still very nice.....


----------



## HELSEL (Jun 5, 2012)

The chain is all done and tested.
It was tested on a bone stock 372
and was very impressive. It was tested
against several other race chains and
done real well.


----------



## MacLaren (Jun 5, 2012)

HELSEL said:


> The chain is all done and tested.
> It was tested on a bone stock 372
> and was very impressive. It was tested
> against several other race chains and
> done real well.



God, your hard on a man.....lol......guess the biddin just went up! 
That being said $425.00!!!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 5, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> God, your hard on a man.....lol......guess the biddin just went up!
> That being said $425.00!!!!



Ok... I can see this is gonna get out of hand...:msp_mad:


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 5, 2012)

hopefully it will take 2 hands to hold all the money this chain brings in.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Jwalker1911 (Jun 5, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> hopefully it will take 2 hands to hold all the money this chain brings in.:msp_thumbsup:



If not Ive heard G-strings can hold quite a bit of cash...


----------



## parrisw (Jun 5, 2012)

Jwalker1911 said:


> If not Ive heard G-strings can hold quite a bit of cash...



Here is an idea then, about G-Strings, at the GTG get Stumpy in a G-String and everyone can put some cash in it for the charity drive!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 6, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Here is an idea then, about G-Strings, at the GTG get Stumpy in a G-String and everyone can put some cash in it for the charity drive!!:hmm3grin2orange:



Don't even go there... Stumpy will do it... The rest of us will make the trip up there to shoot your porch lights out...
Just sayin...
:msp_mad:


----------



## parrisw (Jun 6, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Don't even go there... Stumpy will do it... The rest of us will make the trip up there to shoot your porch lights out...
> Just sayin...
> :msp_mad:



LOL, I know!!! I just wish I were there to see it!!! LOL. STUMPY!!! STUMPY!!! STUMPY!!! STUMPY!!! STUMPY!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jun 6, 2012)

Didn't your mother tell you not to play wih fire????:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell (Jun 6, 2012)

Well, will you look at that. Turns out I'm busy next weekend and can't make it to TN. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 6, 2012)

Dang wendell I was hoping to see you again and share a few spotted cows.


----------



## wendell (Jun 6, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> Dang wendell I was hoping to see you again and share a few spotted cows.



(Shh, I was responding to Stumpy dancing in a G string)


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 6, 2012)

wendell said:


> (Shh, I was responding to Stumpy dancing in a G string)



Scott coming with you? JD?? I know Jon may not make it...


----------



## wendell (Jun 6, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Scott coming with you? JD?? I know Jon may not make it...



Jon is out, JD is riding his scooter but doubts he will make it. Scott has not bothered to respond to my PM.

I might have to see if I can ride in the Dodgegeek's trunk.


----------



## tree monkey (Jun 7, 2012)

wendell said:


> Jon is out, JD is riding his scooter but doubts he will make it. Scott has not bothered to respond to my PM.
> 
> I might have to see if I can ride in the Dodgegeek's trunk.



i'm trying to get cought up so i can go. just don't know yet.
my 4 cube is not done yet either:bang:


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 7, 2012)

you can get r done scott. you need a mini getaway vacation dont you?


----------



## 54stude (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 7, 2012)

I think ole zogger needs to make his way up to TN...


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 7, 2012)

it wouldnt be far for him.


----------



## zogger (Jun 7, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I think ole zogger needs to make his way up to TN...



I thought about it but I can't this time, maybe next time. Going to see my folks the same time period, kind of carved in stone now. Don't get to see them much.

I'll be checking out the pics and vids though!


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 8, 2012)

hope everyone is saving up for some charity tickets.


----------



## morewood (Jun 8, 2012)

Not a matter of saving, a matter of giving at the GTG. I believe you will see how giving the group is then. Patience is one of the first traits we ask for, and one of the last we receive because it is built through perseverance..........and children. You are doing all( and more) that you can, now relax. Only a week to go.

Shea

I would really be surprised if you didn't raise over $1000 at the GTG.


----------



## mrhornet (Jun 9, 2012)

Ok, bills paid!! time to get in here then jump to the other side and get in there also. Only a small amount but hope it helps. Will try to get back in before this is over.


----------



## JoeB (Jun 9, 2012)

Sending a litte more money today


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 9, 2012)

all donations are greatly appreciated. thanks again


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jun 9, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> this is the saw that i fell timber with every day, yes i have other saws,but no i dont have another xpw. i thought i would put the saw i held the highest regard for and felt that would bring in mitch the greatest mount of money up for grabs. sometimes you give up what you like the most to help others when they are in need. i will build another xpw when i afford it.




Don't worry,,,, I got your back,,,,, Brother:msp_thumbup:





wendell said:


> (Shh, I was responding to Stumpy dancing in a G string)




I hear you wendell:msp_thumbup::msp_w00t:


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 10, 2012)

its coming down to th wire for the auction of the cliff helsel race chain. the bidding is at $425. i think that needs to go up,so come on guys lets get to bidding.


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 12, 2012)

only a few days left to get in on the race chain auction. come on guys this chain is worth more than what the bid is. lets get to bidding.


----------



## Trailtrimmer (Jun 13, 2012)

Another sent! 

A bunch of small donations add up fast guys!


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 14, 2012)

the deadline for bidding on the race chain is coming up fast. saturdy night at 8pm is the deadline. lets not let this awsome oppurtunity pass by.


----------



## HELSEL (Jun 14, 2012)

Cliff said who ever wins the chain
can call him. So he can discuss 
what saw they are going to be 
running the chain on so he can 
set the chain up for that saw. 
Phone number will be PMed to
the winning bidder.
Thanks and good luck


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 15, 2012)

HELSEL said:


> Cliff said who ever wins the chain
> can call him. So he can discuss
> what saw they are going to be
> running the chain on so he can
> ...



Tell Cliff thanks for doing this...


----------



## HELSEL (Jun 15, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Tell Cliff thanks for doing this...



Someday the shoe might be
on the other foot!!! "lets hope not"
I think that Terry needs a big ole
pat on the back for getting this started!!!
I also think that everyone that has
donated saws money or anything that
has helped to generate money for
this also deserves a big thanks.
When you can help someone who
is down and out it makes you feel
good in the heart.


----------



## HELSEL (Jun 15, 2012)

Hey lets not forget that ole
Woodchucker "Jason" he also
has played a big part in this!!!


----------



## Rudedog (Jun 15, 2012)

Pay Day. You have mail.


----------



## HELSEL (Jun 16, 2012)

So is the chain sold its 8:42 here


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 17, 2012)

winner of the chain is maclaren


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 17, 2012)

I wonder if he knows yet? I'll send him a message and let him know.


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 17, 2012)

this charity has as of the gtg now recieved a total of $1160. plus the chain that was just sold for $425. its a nice start but i think we can do more. lets run down the list of drawing prizes
homelite 2000 donated by work saw collector
stihl 064/066 ported by tlandrum and donated by jwalker1911
dolmar 7900 donated by morewood
husqvarna 288xp very kind and giving anonymous donor
solo 690 same anonymous donor
solo 667 yep same generous anonymous donor
jonsered 52e ugh yes same generous kind donor


anyone that has found it in there heart to donate to this cause is deeply appreciated and the recipiant is grateful. mitch was at the gtg and a lot of you guys got to meet him and know what a nice guy he is and now first hand that this a great cause. i know a lot of you think theres still plenty of time to get in on this and while there is plenty of time to get in theres no time like the present. each donation no matter how large or small adds up. so come on guys belly up to the bar and chip one in. you never know just how many fold your generousity will be returned to you in the future.


----------



## zogger (Jun 17, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> this charity has as of the gtg now recieved a total of $1160. plus the chain that was just sold for $425. its a nice start but i think we can do more. lets run down the list of drawing prizes
> homelite 2000 donated by work saw collector
> stihl 064/066 ported by tlandrum and donated by jwalker1911
> dolmar 7900 donated by morewood
> ...



What Terry said guys! It ain't much, what I have donated, but, between the two drives I am in for what is for me a full day's pay. If everyone did that...that would be a nice chunka change for Mitch. Tighten the belt, dig in and donate. If you have never got so wrecked up so you couldn't work for a long time, let me tell you, the world becomes a scary place.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jun 17, 2012)

I forgot to give my donation for the charity drive tickets at the GTG yesterday. 

That being said, you've got mail Terry .


----------



## HELSEL (Jun 17, 2012)

zogger said:


> What Terry said guys! It ain't much, what I have donated, but, between the two drives I am in for what is for me a full day's pay. If everyone did that...that would be a nice chunka change for Mitch. Tighten the belt, dig in and donate. If you have never got so wrecked up so you couldn't work for a long time, let me tell you, the world becomes a scary place.




Very well said!!


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 18, 2012)

I'll be kicking in some $$$ next payday.


----------



## johnnytugs1 (Jun 18, 2012)

Damn it man, after reading all these posts 3hrs 33 minutes a few smokes and a potty break i gotta go back to the begining for the paypal info. can't say i'm glad it wasn't as long as stumpys but i'm in and i hope it gets longer then stumpy's! I must say, not only are you a generous bunch of fellows but quite entertaining as well. feel better mitch!
JT


----------



## johnnytugs1 (Jun 18, 2012)

I forgot to put my screen name in the paypal payment but you should get it from my email address or the time of payment was between these posts.
JT


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 18, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> I hear ya buddy. But just wait till the heavy hitters start biddin.......





MacLaren said:


> God, your hard on a man.....lol......guess the biddin just went up!
> That being said $425.00!!!!



What saw are you going to run this chain on?


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jun 18, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> What saw are you going to run this chain on?



I heard MacLaren bought a 3140 to go with the 72dl chain. :msp_razz:


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 18, 2012)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> I heard MacLaren bought a 3140 to go with the 72dl chain. :msp_razz:



Maybe so. I noticed that all of his saws are for sale.


----------



## HELSEL (Jun 18, 2012)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> I heard MacLaren bought a 3140 to go with the 72dl chain. :msp_razz:



Wow nice looking saw. Is that one
of them kit saws that you just snap
together??


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jun 18, 2012)

Just donated round two- best wishes for Mitch to get well soon. Hope to meet you someday at a gtg!


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 19, 2012)

HELSEL said:


> Wow nice looking saw. Is that one
> of them kit saws that you just snap
> together??



I think it's just one you buy... $$$$$$
:msp_wink:
I've never seen one with snaps on it...


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 21, 2012)

I got to run Jwalker1911's 064/066 that Terry built at Terry's GTG. It is a very strong saw and is ready to go as is, I'd be happy to have it in my lineup. I think whoever gets that saw will be tickled.


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 21, 2012)

Just kicked in a bit for the cause. Thanks Terry and all the guys that have contributed!


----------



## Jon1212 (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm in for a couple of chances..........:msp_biggrin:


----------



## DSS (Jun 23, 2012)

I didn't read the whole thread, but I'm in.

If I win I want Wendells 166.


----------



## Jwalker1911 (Jun 23, 2012)

Havent been keeping up lately...my computer was off to be rebuilt......Ill get things squared away soon tho lol


----------



## parrisw (Jun 23, 2012)

DSS said:


> I didn't read the whole thread, but I'm in.
> 
> If I win I want Wendells 166.



166 eh? What a minute! I have one of those!!


----------



## DSS (Jun 24, 2012)

parrisw said:


> 166 eh? What a minute! I have one of those!!



Maybe, but you don't have Wendells!


----------



## Jon1212 (Jun 25, 2012)

parrisw said:


> 166 eh? What a minute! I have one of those!!



Where ya' been Mang?



DSS said:


> Maybe, but you don't have The Wendells!



Fixed it for you.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 25, 2012)

Jwalker1911 said:


> Havent been keeping up lately...my computer was off to be rebuilt......Ill get things squared away soon tho lol



And a cool 5 mil reps headed your way...
Keep the donations comin' fellas!!! They're worth rep points...
If I can get Jon to join me, they'd be worth TON'S of points!!!!


----------



## Jon1212 (Jun 25, 2012)

Jwalker1911 said:


> Havent been keeping up lately...my computer was off to be rebuilt......Ill get things squared away soon tho lol



I sent 10.6 million points to Nebraska.

Now maybe Matt will leave me alone........................LOL!!!


----------



## Jon1212 (Jun 25, 2012)

Eccentric said:


> Just kicked in a bit for the cause. Thanks Terry and all the guys that have contributed!



And 10.6 mil to Aaron as well...............PLOP!!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 25, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> I sent 10.6 million points to Nebraska.
> 
> Now maybe Matt will leave me alone........................LOL!!!



I tried to put you into the retirement club, but the system said NOOOOOOO.....:bang:


----------



## parrisw (Jun 25, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> Where ya' been Mang?



Nowhere special!


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jun 25, 2012)

*really???*



DSS said:


> I didn't read the whole thread, but I'm in.
> 
> If I win I want Wendells 166.


U R Kidding us right?????? I dont think so Homie!!!!!! Nice try though!!!


----------



## battlefordguy (Jun 25, 2012)

*Jon1212 said:


> I'm in for a couple of chances..........:msp_biggrin:



I'm in for a couple as well.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 25, 2012)

battlefordguy said:


> I'm in for a couple as well.



And another 5 mil rep shot...


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 26, 2012)

stop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! do not send donations thru PAYPAL they have frozen my paypal account with $496 dollars in it and will possibly hold it up to 180 days. you will have to mail your donation. sorry about any inconvenience.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 26, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> stop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! do not send donations thru PAYPAL they have frozen my paypal account with $496 dollars in it and will possibly hold it up to 180 days. you will have to mail your donation. sorry about any inconvenience.



This is why you cannot mention P a y p a l or r a f f l e in these threads. In the 090G raffle, they allowed the thread to be cleaned up and released the account. You'll need a mod's help to make that happen.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jun 27, 2012)

so is July 14 still the mail deadline for the July 15 drawing?


----------



## edisto (Jun 27, 2012)

If it helps the mods, the dreaded "PP" word appears in posts 150, 234, 235, 258, and 259.

The "r" word appears in posts 40, 42, 48, 49, 51, 121, 124, 162, and 259.


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 27, 2012)

im sorry for any kind of inconvenience to you guys with your donations. with paypal locking my account i had no choice but to refund all the money that was in there. that was my only option for getting the funds releaseed from them. my paypal account is permanentlty frozen for accepting these donations.

HERE ARE THE NAMES OF THE PEOPLE I ISUUED A REFUND TO.
JOCKEYDUECE
UNCLE RICO 
R/CPILOT 
WARPED5 
LEEHA 
DSS 
STRUGGLE
EDISTO 
FATGUY
PTJEEP
BATTLEFORDGUY


I AM REALLY SORRY FOR THE PROBLEMS FROM THE ####HEADS AT PAYPAL. I DONT SEE WHY RAISING MONEY IS SUCH A HASSLE WITH THEM.


those of you that i had to refund could you please mail your money in. the addy is 
terry landrum
103 duncan woods rd
oliver springs tn 37840


----------



## MacLaren (Jun 27, 2012)

What about me Terry? Are we good to go?

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jwalker1911 (Jun 27, 2012)

What happened to the other thread?


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 27, 2012)

the other thread was deleted to protect jason from losing his p ay pa l account. there is no longer any link between jasons thread and the charity. so he will be starting a new thread that only accepts mailed payments for the drawings.


----------



## Jwalker1911 (Jun 27, 2012)

Ok gotcha,I assumed something like that but wasnt sure...thanks Terry,let me know when that bar & chain show up.


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 27, 2012)

from now on there will only be mailed donations excepted. i have completely lost my paypal privilidges for having people sending money to my paypal account. it dont matter how you word it or what isnt said. they will consider what ever they want to be against there policyy and freeze your account. they will hold your money for 180 days and you cant do nothing about it. hey paypal sit on this and spin :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jun 27, 2012)

Wow, what a screwed up deal!!


----------



## Trailtrimmer (Jun 27, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> What about me Terry? Are we good to go?
> 
> Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2



Yeah, if we were not listed did you already transfer the money off?


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 27, 2012)

if you were not listed on my list or got a notification from paypal about your refund then your money has already been passed onto mitch.


----------



## DSS (Jun 28, 2012)

The coin be in the mail today Terry.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 28, 2012)

DSS said:


> The coin be in the mail today Terry.



And some more rep for the maxed out cow!!!


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 28, 2012)

Terry I sent my donation on the 21st. My name wasn't on "the list". Did you receive my donation? Just making sure your friend in need got the $$$.


----------



## Jon1212 (Jun 28, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> im sorry for any kind of inconvenience to you guys with your donations. with paypal locking my account i had no choice but to refund all the money that was in there. that was my only option for getting the funds releaseed from them. my paypal account is permanentlty frozen for accepting these donations.
> 
> HERE ARE THE NAMES OF THE PEOPLE I ISUUED A REFUND TO.
> JOCKEYDUECE
> ...





tlandrum said:


> if you were not listed on my list or got a notification from paypal about your refund then your money has already been passed onto mitch.



Bumpin' this over to the next page..............


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 28, 2012)

Eccentric said:


> Terry I sent my donation on the 21st. My name wasn't on "the list". Did you receive my donation? Just making sure your friend in need got the $$$.



And some for you!!!


----------



## Scooterbum (Jun 28, 2012)

Well said !!

Guess I'll have to get something in the mail in the AM..............


Come on folks step up, we've never let anyone in need down before.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 28, 2012)

And the hammer pounds on!!!


----------



## MacLaren (Jun 28, 2012)

Got my Cliff Helsel &Melvin Lentz chain today. I just thought I had seen sharp chains before. Not bragging or anything like that. Just stating a fact. Actually, Mr. Helsel was so kind as to send me 2 chains to choose from. I'm tellin ya guys, these chains are flat out phenomenal.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 28, 2012)

Gifts through PP are fine. That's not their beef. Raffles and chances are not. That equals gambling, which they cannot legally condone. We learned that with the 090G charity drive. Play by their rules, and there are no problems. Just to play it safe, I also made a habit of emptying the account every night and forwarding it onto Jeremy. Good luck as you move forward.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 28, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> Got my Cliff Helsel &Melvin Lentz chain today. I just thought I had seen sharp chains before. Not bragging or anything like that. Just stating a fact. Actually, Mr. Helsel was so kind as to send me 2 chains to choose from. I'm tellin ya guys, these chains are flat out phenomenal.



Are you going to run it? If so, what saw? I noticed that most of yours are all for sale, and was wondering if you were getting out of the saw thing.


----------



## MacLaren (Jun 28, 2012)

Yeah, I'll be running it. Run it on my 2171 with the xpw top end and prolly yhe 2094 after Scott gets thru with her. If I can ever get the 2094 to Scott. Ive been meaning to for quite a while now.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 28, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> Yeah, I'll be running it. Run it on my 2171 with the xpw top end and prolly yhe 2094 after Scott gets thru with her. If I can ever get the 2094 to Scott. Ive been meaning to for quite a while now.



Get that saw done Paul!!! And we'll run em' next time we meet...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## MacLaren (Jun 28, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Get that saw done Paul!!! And we'll run em' next time we meet...
> :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 28, 2012)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> What a train wreck. Clean it up, learn from the mistakes, and start over.
> 
> A noble cause with the best of intentions, but obviously needed a better understanding of the rules governing its' implementation.
> 
> ...



Not sure I follow, you said do it right and not trying to avoid fees? They don't permit the raffle part not to do with fees. When I donate to one of these I click on gift then it says I have to pay because of my credit card the fee so I do pay a fee to donate to a great cause and didn't beat that bank out of any money.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 29, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Not sure I follow, you said do it right and not trying to avoid fees? They don't permit the raffle part not to do with fees. When I donate to one of these I click on gift then it says I have to pay because of my credit card the fee so I do pay a fee to donate to a great cause and didn't beat that bank out of any money.



Extra big rep hammer for WSC!!!
:after_boom:


----------



## Uncle Rico (Jun 29, 2012)

Check's in the mail


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jun 29, 2012)

Uncle Rico said:


> Check's in the mail



Mine, too.

What's Woodchuckr's address? Saw it somewhere but can't find it now.

Gotta get something' headed his way for that one too.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jun 29, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Gifts through PP are fine. That's not their beef. Raffles and chances are not. That equals gambling, which they cannot legally condone. We learned that with the 090G charity drive. Play by their rules, and there are no problems. Just to play it safe, I also made a habit of emptying the account every night and forwarding it onto Jeremy. Good luck as you move forward.



Having watched a couple of these and gifted through PP, I was under the impression that there was a very fine line between having to pay additional fees if there were references to certain terms in the transaction -- even the word "charity" -- and not having additional fees assessed in the transaction(s).

If I misunderstood, apologies for that portion of my earlier commentary which I have since deleted from the thread.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 29, 2012)

Uncle Rico said:


> Check's in the mail



Rep's in the account!!!


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jun 30, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> the other thread was deleted to protect jason from losing his p ay pa l account. there is no longer any link between jasons thread and the charity. so he will be starting a new thread that only accepts mailed payments for the drawings.



Any update on this?


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 30, 2012)

I was trying to rep the people that sent donations and I'm not sure if I red repped uncle rico on accident. You guys give him plenty of rep in case I did.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 30, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> I was trying to rep the people that sent donations and I'm not sure if I red repped uncle rico on accident. You guys give him plenty of rep in case I did.



I must have a twitchy rep thumb... You just got blew up for 600,000 rep points just for making that post.. :msp_wink:


----------



## tlandrum (Jul 1, 2012)

you can now make donations thru this link if you want. https://www.wepay.com/donations/injurred-logger-charity-drive

paypal isnt the only online payment source for doing this. this site actually has a charity function built into it so that we can do things such as this charity drive without worry of persecution.


----------



## Eccentric (Jul 1, 2012)

Before the end of this donation drive, would you mind putting up a list of the donors? With the PP crap, people may have slipped through the cracks. I admit it.............I'm anxious for a shot at that Homelite 2000.......:help:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 1, 2012)

Eccentric said:


> Before the end of this donation drive, would you mind putting up a list of the donors? With the PP crap, people may have slipped through the cracks. I admit it.............I'm anxious for a shot at that Homelite 2000.......:help:



Ah ah ah!!! That one's mine!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 1, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Ah ah ah!!! That one's mine!!!



Done you get it and I get the 288 and 064/066. LOL


----------



## Eccentric (Jul 1, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Ah ah ah!!! That one's mine!!!



Easy tiger...



Work Saw Collector said:


> Done you get it and I get the 288 *and* 064/066. LOL



AND?????????


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 1, 2012)

Eccentric said:


> Easy tiger...
> 
> 
> 
> AND?????????



Repped


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 1, 2012)

Don't forget about the other one......

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/203019.htm


----------



## Eccentric (Jul 1, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Don't forget about the other one......
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/203019.htm



Cool! It's back. IF I have more $$$ to send to this worthy cause I think I'll put it towards this "older saw" thread. More my speed........and LOTS of good stuff to choose from. Not to take anything away from you high speed low drag guys..............even if some of you wear Crocs (there, I spelled it 'right' Randy).


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 2, 2012)

Eccentric said:


> Cool! It's back. IF I have more $$$ to send to this worthy cause I think I'll put it towards this "older saw" thread. More my speed........and LOTS of good stuff to choose from. Not to take anything away from you high speed low drag guys..............even if some of you wear Crocs (there, I spelled it 'right' Randy).



Some... I prefer Red Wings... 
Or flip-flops...
:hell_boy:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 2, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> you can now make donations thru this link if you want. https://www.wepay.com/donations/injurred-logger-charity-drive
> 
> paypal isnt the only online payment source for doing this. this site actually has a charity function built into it so that we can do things such as this charity drive without worry of persecution.



Rep hammer bangs another one...
:after_boom:


----------



## tlandrum (Jul 2, 2012)

anyone that wants to donate to both threads thru wepay can,but you need to send me a personal message and let me know how much to apply toward each drawing.


----------



## Jon1212 (Jul 2, 2012)

Uncle Rico said:


> Check's in the mail



Back in the day I could throw a rep a quarter mile.



tlandrum said:


> you can now make donations thru this link if you want. https://www.wepay.com/donations/injurred-logger-charity-drive
> 
> paypal isnt the only online payment source for doing this. this site actually has a charity function built into it so that we can do things such as this charity drive without worry of persecution.



Terry I repped you for your efforts. Now where's my gawldern Echo 60S?........LOL!!!


----------



## tlandrum (Jul 2, 2012)

last i seen of the echo it was needing more parts over at the chainsaw repair forum lol


----------



## Jon1212 (Jul 2, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> last i seen of the echo it was needing more *NLA/ Obsolete *parts over at the chainsaw repair forum lol



I repaired your post for ya'..............., and stuff.


----------



## tlandrum (Jul 4, 2012)

since paypal tried to put a damper on the fund raising i am going to be exteinding the dead line until atleast the first of august to get people a chance to mail funds in or to use wepay. now this doesnt mean wait till the last second. so lets get to giving.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jul 5, 2012)

* Jon1212 * said:


> Now where's my gawldern Echo 60S?........LOL!!!





tlandrum said:


> last i seen of the echo it was needing more parts over at the chainsaw repair forum lol



Last I seen it was running in this video posted at chainsaw repair back on June 4th. He stated he was bringing it to Terry's GTG.

I take it he didnt follow through?

[video=youtube_share;HWi8nEZ1URo]http://youtu.be/HWi8nEZ1URo[/video]


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 5, 2012)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Last I seen it was running in this video posted at chainsaw repair back on June 4th. He stated he was bringing it to Terry's GTG.
> 
> I take it he didnt follow through?
> 
> [video=youtube_share;HWi8nEZ1URo]http://youtu.be/HWi8nEZ1URo[/video]



Uh.... That would be a big fat negatory...
:big_smile:


----------



## contheon (Jul 6, 2012)

I’m not an arborist, or even very skilled with a chainsaw. But I spent a career in an industry where safety was a matter of life and death. As a client in the tree world, I’ve watched you do incredibly difficult work, and understand the danger you face every day. There is a lot of generosity in these 2 threads to help an injured friend. I admit don’t understand everything being said in chainsaw code, but it’s easy to recognize how much all of you care. 

I managed to make a profit related to a new chainsaw I just bought… even though I have not started it yet. I won’t bore you with the details, other than it was both creative and completely legal. The intent from the beginning was to donate any profit to this cause. So my check is in the mail. 

Since I have more saw power than I will ever need, I would like to donate my chances to Mitch. Terry – please put my chances in whichever thread group you think is appropriate for a saw Mitch could either sell now or use when he recovers.





Happiness is when what you think... what you say... and what you do are in harmony.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 6, 2012)

And a big fat rep explosion for contheon...


----------



## Rudedog (Jul 6, 2012)

contheon said:


> Since I have more saw power than I will ever need, I would like to donate my chances to Mitch. Terry – please put my chances in whichever thread group you think is appropriate for a saw Mitch could either sell now or use when he recovers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is a very kind gesture. However, I just hope you are not wishing that last sentence on all of us. Half of us, to include me, would be doing 25 to life.


----------



## Jon1212 (Jul 6, 2012)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Last I seen it was running in this video posted at chainsaw repair back on June 4th. He stated he was bringing it to Terry's GTG.
> 
> I take it he didnt follow through?
> 
> [video=youtube_share;HWi8nEZ1URo]http://youtu.be/HWi8nEZ1URo[/video]





Hedgerow said:


> Uh.... That would be a big fat negatory...
> :big_smile:



Terry politely asked him to not attend. Besides, I don't think Randy would give him the day off of work...........:bang:


----------



## greg409 (Jul 7, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> you can now make donations thru this link if you want. https://www.wepay.com/donations/injurred-logger-charity-drive
> 
> paypal isnt the only online payment source for doing this. this site actually has a charity function built into it so that we can do things such as this charity drive without worry of persecution.




To quote a famous star, "Oops, I did it again" 

as b/4, please don't send me a saw

luck,greg


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 7, 2012)

greg409 said:


> To quote a famous star, "Oops, I did it again"
> 
> as b/4, please don't send me a saw
> 
> luck,greg



No saw, but you get a 7 million rep point explosion...
:msp_wink:


----------



## bigblockf350 (Jul 10, 2012)

Im in.Im not in tree care professionally but i know what its like to be hurt and out of work. I had some friends help me out and know what a difference it can make .hope the road to recovery is a smooth one.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 10, 2012)

bigblockf350 said:


> Im in.Im not in tree care professionally but i know what its like to be hurt and out of work. I had some friends help me out and know what a difference it can make .hope the road to recovery is a smooth one.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2



And a big fat rep BLAM!!! For this lucky donor...


----------



## bigblockf350 (Jul 12, 2012)

Are donations still being accepted thru wepay ? Id like to add a little to my previous donation this week and was curious if it was still available online or if i should mail out a check.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tlandrum (Jul 12, 2012)

yes, wepay is still the way to donate. donations will be accepted till the first weekend of august .


----------



## rburg (Jul 12, 2012)

Are there any updates on how much has been raised so far?


----------



## Jwalker1911 (Jul 12, 2012)

We should have an update on what saws are available...for those who may have missed a few


----------



## tlandrum (Jul 12, 2012)

i believe we are up to $2160


----------



## Trevor387 (Jul 12, 2012)

Gifted....I'll be in for more soon.


----------



## Jwalker1911 (Jul 12, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> i believe we are up to $2160



Is that between both threads or this one?


----------



## tlandrum (Jul 12, 2012)

both threads


----------



## bigblockf350 (Jul 12, 2012)

How's your friend doing? Im in for some more and hope to in some more before the end. Hope all is well and things go smoothly for your friend . 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tlandrum (Jul 12, 2012)

when sending money using wepay you will need to send me a personal message telling me so that i can put your a s username down along with your sir name.


----------



## bcorradi (Jul 13, 2012)

Terry - some people have asked how he is doing and I've read through most of the thread and haven't seen an update.


----------



## tlandrum (Jul 13, 2012)

sorry about not updating mitch's condition on the thread. ive been answering so many pms about his progress that i hadnt put it up here. mitch was told last monday that he could start trying to use it. the doctor told him to do what he could with it but not over do it. he is back to physical therapy work on his knee also. his shoulder surgeon was suppose to set the date for the shoulder surgery but i havent talk to him to see what date it is. he has been having some trouble with his leg swelling ever since his knee replacement surgery last year and i think it has gotten worse since the leg was broken. he gave me a name for the nerve condition in his leg but i cant remember it. he just wants to get back out in the woods but i dont see him getting to come back to work before november.


----------



## tlandrum (Jul 13, 2012)

bringing the saw pics back up,here is the homelite 2000




Homelite 2000 by supercabs78, on Flickr




Homelite 2000 by supercabs78, on Flickr




Homelite 2000 by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## tlandrum (Jul 13, 2012)

064/066 ported View attachment 239200


----------



## tlandrum (Jul 13, 2012)

View attachment 239227
View attachment 239228
View attachment 239229
View attachment 239230


----------



## tlandrum (Jul 13, 2012)

heres the wepay address https://www.wepay.com/donations/injurred-logger-charity-drive
when you use wepay please send me a pm so i know your a s name to go along with the tickets purchased


----------



## zogger (Jul 13, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> sorry about not updating mitch's condition on the thread. ive been answering so many pms about his progress that i hadnt put it up here. mitch was told last monday that he could start trying to use it. the doctor told him to do what he could with it but not over do it. he is back to physical therapy work on his knee also. his shoulder surgeon was suppose to set the date for the shoulder surgery but i havent talk to him to see what date it is. he has been having some trouble with his leg swelling ever since his knee replacement surgery last year and i think it has gotten worse since the leg was broken. he gave me a name for the nerve condition in his leg but i cant remember it. he just wants to get back out in the woods but i dont see him getting to come back to work before november.



Eventually he'll get better. Is he taking this time to learn to do more benchwork?


----------



## Jwalker1911 (Jul 13, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> 064/066 ported View attachment 239200



That one's nice!


----------



## tlandrum (Jul 13, 2012)

i talked with mitch today. he had his shoulder surgery wens. and is taking things in stride.


----------



## bigblockf350 (Jul 14, 2012)

Good to hear the ball is rolling and he's on the road to recovery. One step at a time is all you can do with things like that. Just have to hope it all goes well.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rudedog (Jul 19, 2012)

Terry, you have a WEPAY


----------



## tlandrum (Jul 19, 2012)

ill send jason a message to put you in for more over there. thanks


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 19, 2012)

Rudedog said:


> Terry, you have a WEPAY



And you sir, have about 9 million more rep points...
BAM!!!


----------



## contheon (Jul 22, 2012)

I’ve been away for a few weeks and just wanted to see how things were going. The updates on Mitch’s condition are very helpful. 

I had an opportunity last week to make some money, so I dedicated a few hours of profit to Mitch. My 2nd contribution is in the mail. Terry – like the 1st I am giving away my chances, most to Mitch. A note is included with the check.

Hedgerow – You have added a lot of positive energy to this cause. I think I speak for many of the participants …. Thank you for your tireless effort. You have made a real difference.


----------



## tlandrum (Jul 22, 2012)

thanks again for your donation, mitch will appreciate them.


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 22, 2012)

How's Mitch doing this week Terry?

I repped all the people who donated that I could. :cool2:


----------



## tlandrum (Jul 22, 2012)

right now he's hurting pretty bad from the shoulder surgery. they had to open his shoulder up becouse they couldnt do it with the scope. so he is hurting pretty bad this time. he said his pain meds were not touching the pain at times. but he is hanging in there.


----------



## Jwalker1911 (Jul 22, 2012)

I'll be sending a couple bucks around wednesday,this goes until aug 1?


----------



## tlandrum (Jul 22, 2012)

yes


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 23, 2012)

contheon said:


> I’ve been away for a few weeks and just wanted to see how things were going. The updates on Mitch’s condition are very helpful.
> 
> I had an opportunity last week to make some money, so I dedicated a few hours of profit to Mitch. My 2nd contribution is in the mail. Terry – like the 1st I am giving away my chances, most to Mitch. A note is included with the check.
> 
> Hedgerow – You have added a lot of positive energy to this cause. I think I speak for many of the participants …. Thank you for your tireless effort. You have made a real difference.



And another 8 million reps headed your way!!!


----------



## parrisw (Jul 23, 2012)

Terry could you bump up the webpay addy?? Or maybe put it in your sig, so I don't have to dig for it? I want to get in for more before it ends.

Will


----------



## parrisw (Jul 24, 2012)

Hey Terry Just sent some more money via webpay. Please split it in have between the two drives. 

Will


----------



## tlandrum (Jul 24, 2012)

sorry will here is the addy for anyone needing it https://www.wepay.com/donations/injurred-logger-charity-drive


----------



## parrisw (Jul 24, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> sorry will here is the addy for anyone needing it https://www.wepay.com/donations/injurred-logger-charity-drive



No worries I figured it out, wasn't far back in the thread at all.


----------



## Trailtrimmer (Jul 25, 2012)

In for $20 more!


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 25, 2012)

Trailtrimmer said:


> In for $20 more!



And you just moved up a few places on the rep chart...
:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 25, 2012)

parrisw said:


> No worries I figured it out, wasn't far back in the thread at all.



And a rep bomb for you too Will!!!


----------



## tlandrum (Jul 25, 2012)

hedgerow thanks to the generosity of contheon you now have 6 more tickets in your name on woodchuckers drawing.


----------



## bigblockf350 (Jul 30, 2012)

Any word on how Mitch is doing? Hope all is well. Its getting down to the wire time-wise to get donations in. Im hoping to be able to be in for another round before all is said and done. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tlandrum (Jul 31, 2012)

i talked to him this afternoon. hes doing well. he has started physical therapy on his shoulder and is starting to get around on the leg. he still has some pretty bad swelling in the ankle after being on it for a while. he is using blood clot boots at night to try and combat the swelling. the road to recovery is never a short one and his has a few pot holes in it but he will get there.


----------



## wendell (Jul 31, 2012)

in


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 31, 2012)

 wendell  said:


> in



...:msp_angry:
I'll get you when you ain't lookin'...


----------



## tlandrum (Jul 31, 2012)

thanks wendell


----------



## Scooterbum (Jul 31, 2012)

Bang !!
Hope this helps.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 31, 2012)

Scooterbum said:


> Bang !!
> Hope this helps.



Blam!!! 10 million rep points for the scooterbum!!!


----------



## parrisw (Jul 31, 2012)

When's the drawing? Was it pushed back some?


----------



## tlandrum (Jul 31, 2012)

drawing will be this saturday night at 10pm


----------



## Jwalker1911 (Jul 31, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> drawing will be this saturday night at 10pm



Terry,Ive got a couple bucks earmarked for this...doubt Ill get to the Post Office in time....but thats ok by me the money will come regardless..


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 31, 2012)

jwalker1911 said:


> terry,ive got a couple bucks earmarked for this...doubt ill get to the post office in time....but thats ok by me the money will come regardless..



+10,000,000

bam!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Aug 2, 2012)

Hopefully a little more should show up from me.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 2, 2012)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hopefully a little more should show up from me.



Rep check is in the mail...
Should be there within 24 hours...:msp_rolleyes:
Yes, I ran out of bullets...:msp_unsure:


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Aug 2, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Rep check is in the mail...
> Should be there within 24 hours...:msp_rolleyes:
> Yes, I ran out of bullets...:msp_unsure:



Hopefully Terry will let us know when it gets there.
Thanks for the future rep,..some rep reciprocated.


----------



## gregn (Aug 3, 2012)

got mine sent in at the last minute thru wepay.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 3, 2012)

gregn said:


> got mine sent in at the last minute thru wepay.



Rep slingin' done... Blew Terry up while I was at it!!!
BAM!!!


----------



## rsmn (Aug 3, 2012)

Donation sent. 

Best of luck to the injured logger.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 3, 2012)

rsmn said:


> Donation sent.
> 
> Best of luck to the injured logger.



And another rep bomb away!!!


----------



## tlandrum (Aug 3, 2012)

could everyone please remember to send me a pm with your real name and a s name so i can keep track of your raffle tickets


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 3, 2012)

In for more from the dodgegeeks! Hope recovery goes quick and smoothly.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 3, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> In for more from the dodgegeeks! Hope recovery goes quick and smoothly.



And a rep bomb for Andy!!!


----------



## wendell (Aug 3, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> could everyone please remember to send me a pm with your real name and a s name so i can keep track of your raffle tickets



If we put it in the notes of the wepay, do you still want a PM? Just trying to cut down on your paperwork.


----------



## tlandrum (Aug 3, 2012)

i dont know about the wepay notes so if you guys can just drop me a pm it would work.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 3, 2012)

 wendell  said:


> If we put it in the notes of the wepay, do you still want a PM? Just trying to cut down on your paperwork.



10 million point sneak attack!!!


----------



## Jwalker1911 (Aug 3, 2012)

Terry,Im not gonna be able to send a donation until next week sometime...sorry man just been one thing after another here lol


----------



## MEATSAW (Aug 4, 2012)

I will be sending my donations in about 10 minutes. I really hope this whole thing makes a difference for your friend. I will be using WePay. I will PM you when it is all settled.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 4, 2012)

MEATSAW said:


> I will be sending my donations in about 10 minutes. I really hope this has whole thing makes a difference for your friend. I will be using WePay. I will PM you when it is all settled.



Ska-dooooosh....
You been repped hard...


----------



## PJF1313 (Aug 4, 2012)

In yesterday afternoon...


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 4, 2012)

PJF1313 said:


> In yesterday afternoon...



Bam!!!


----------



## Rudedog (Aug 4, 2012)

TL, WePay/PM sent.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 4, 2012)

rudedog said:


> tl, wepay/pm sent.



rep!!!


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Aug 4, 2012)

You are one helluva standup guy, Mr. Landrum. Mega-kudos to you for your diligence in this effort. Huge props to Jason for his contribution with the other thread as well.

I know I ruffled some feathers with a few comments about how this whole thing was unfolding outta the gate. But the way everyone hung in and rallied despite the initial difficulty and confusion about contributions is a testament to the dedication, determination, and character of this community -- not to mention you, Terry.

There ain't enuf rep bullits to spread around for everyone who contributed to this effort.

Hopefully, the end result will make a significant difference in navigating what is obviously gonna be a difficult road for your friend on his way to recovery.

Peace, gang.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 4, 2012)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> You are one helluva standup guy, Mr. Landrum. Mega-kudos to you for your diligence in this effort. Huge props to Jason for his contribution with the other thread as well.
> 
> I know I ruffled some feathers with a few comments about how this whole thing was unfolding outta the gate. But the way everyone hung in and rallied despite the initial difficulty and confusion about contributions is a testament to the dedication, determination, and character of this community -- not to mention you, Terry.
> 
> ...



Yeah.... But here's 10 million rep points anyway...
POOF!!!


----------



## tlandrum (Aug 4, 2012)

36minutes left to get in on the drawing for these saws
the homelite 2000
064/066 ported hybrid
husqvarna 288
solo 690
solo665
jonsered 52e
dolmar 7900

chain sharpening system


----------



## tlandrum (Aug 4, 2012)

15 minutes to go. ive got all the names corresponded to numbered tickets and just have to let my kids draw out 8 names. you guys better hurry.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 4, 2012)

What is the "chain sharpening system"? Also is woodchuckr doing his drawing this eve?


----------



## tlandrum (Aug 4, 2012)

wood chuckers drawing is going to go for a few more weeks.


----------



## tlandrum (Aug 4, 2012)

timberline chainsaw sharpener ,, Timberline Chainsaw Sharpener |Sharpen Your Chainsaw


----------



## tlandrum (Aug 4, 2012)

4 minutes


----------



## tlandrum (Aug 4, 2012)

2 minutes


----------



## tlandrum (Aug 4, 2012)

results in a minute. i need to check last minute donations


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 4, 2012)

Did I win anything yet???


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 4, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Did I win anything yet???



Calm yourself.










Did I win anything yet?


----------



## tlandrum (Aug 4, 2012)

the winners have first choice of saws in the following order
1 wendell
2 nixon
3 pioneerguy 600
4 greg 409
5 mr bowsaw
6 the dodge geeks ,they can decide who chooses lol
7 leeha
8 dss


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Aug 4, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> the winners have first choice of saws in the following order
> 1 wendell
> 2 nixon
> 3 pioneerguy 600
> ...



I SO get to choose.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 4, 2012)

I would be jumping up and down but I have a computer on my lap. WOOHOOO! I WIN I WIN I WIN!!!!!!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Aug 4, 2012)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> I SO get to choose.



Hurry up, Wendell! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 4, 2012)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> I SO get to choose.



Where is the dislike button?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Aug 4, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Where is the dislike button?



Oh. That's it. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 4, 2012)

I just talked to Wendell, he says he doesnt like chainsaws anymore and I could take his.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Aug 4, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> I just talked to Wendell, he says he doesnt like chainsaws anymore and I could take his.



rep'd.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Aug 4, 2012)

Is there a 1st person who's watching, wins rule?:big_smile:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 4, 2012)

Would you rather have one of these saws or a nice big plate of bacon?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Aug 4, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Would you rather have one of these saws or a nice big plate of bacon?



Hey Wendell- I'll trade you a bacon pie for your pick...


----------



## tlandrum (Aug 4, 2012)

i got a feeling that wendell may have him a big ol homelite,just sayin and stuff
i want to thank everyone that participated in the charity drive. mitch thanks you also. 
according to greg409's wishes his chances were in mitches name so mitch will be getting a replacement to the saw he sold to keep a float. thank you all very very very much for your support. im hoping he will be back to work with the next 2 months. i sure could use some help.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you Terry for doing all of this and I hope your buddy gets back on his feet soon. Keep us posted on his recovery. Me and Sarah are having a good time here tonight and are very excited to have actually won something.


----------



## MEATSAW (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow


----------



## zogger (Aug 4, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> I would be jumping up and down but I have a computer on my lap. WOOHOOO! I WIN I WIN I WIN!!!!!!



WTG! Rock on!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 4, 2012)

Where are the rest of the winners? Do they have lifes? Saturday night is meant for sitting at home staring at your computer screen looking at chainsaw stuff.


----------



## tlandrum (Aug 4, 2012)

well i was out in the shop workin on a couple of alky/nitro saws and had to come in for the drawing. now im showered and cleaned up so the only alky im messing with is in my beer.


----------



## zogger (Aug 4, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> the winners have first choice of saws in the following order
> 1 wendell
> 2 nixon
> 3 pioneerguy 600
> ...




Cool beans guys, great!

mad props to the donors as well, a big part of the drive! Those are all very very nice prizes!


----------



## DSS (Aug 4, 2012)

I ain't proud. I'll take the leftovers.


----------



## tlandrum (Aug 4, 2012)

total donations to date from both rafles is $3860. you guys really came thru when the chips were down.


----------



## tlandrum (Aug 4, 2012)

i see wendell down there lookin


----------



## wendell (Aug 4, 2012)

Lord, I hate going first. I can not tell you hard this choice is. :msp_confused:

I would be honored to have any one of the items available (except I was really hoping for the Echo :hmm3grin2orange: ) I can't tell you how honored I am to be amongst a group of guys who would do something like this for someone they have never met. You really are the salt of the earth.

To own WSC's Homelite would make me so proud but my goal to own at least one of every manufacturer's saws leads me to choose the Stihl 064/066. Also it gives me a tie to my good friend Randy and OTF buddy jwalker.

I so hope this money is able to get Mitch through this trying time. Having met him at Terry's GTG, I can not wish anything but the absolute best for him.

God Bless everyone who had a part in this!


----------



## wendell (Aug 4, 2012)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Hey Wendell- I'll trade you a bacon pie for your pick...



Wait, nobody told me there was bacon.


----------



## tlandrum (Aug 4, 2012)

well wendell has chosen the the tlandrum ported 064/066 that was donated by jwalker 1911
1 wendell....064/066
2 nixon....288xp
3 pioneerguy600....
4 greg409....
5 mr bowsaw....
6 dodge geeks....
7 leeha....
8 dss....


----------



## wendell (Aug 4, 2012)

 wendell  said:


> leads me to choose the Stihl 064/066.



Plus, I have to admit, I'm a little scared of Jerry, Lee and Cliff. I figured it was best to leave the 2000 for them.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 5, 2012)

Where are the winners? I am excited!!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 5, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Where are the winners? I am excited!!!



I wanna know who's gonna get that Timberline and torture test it!!!


----------



## wendell (Aug 5, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Where are the winners? I am excited!!!



Heck, if I knew everybody was going to sleep in today, I woulda just gone to bed last night. :msp_mad:


:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 5, 2012)

I still haven't gone to bed.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 5, 2012)

If I read right it looks as though the 064/066 and the 288 have been spoken for and we are now waiting to hear from the #3 guy pioneer600.


----------



## tlandrum (Aug 5, 2012)

pioneer guy600 is weighing his options carefully. you dont want to just pick one and wish you had picked another lol
im waiting to here back fro him on his final decision then were off to the next spot.


----------



## Jwalker1911 (Aug 5, 2012)

 wendell  said:


> Lord, I hate going first. I can not tell you hard this choice is. :msp_confused:
> 
> I would be honored to have any one of the items available (except I was really hoping for the Echo :hmm3grin2orange: ) I can't tell you how honored I am to be amongst a group of guys who would do something like this for someone they have never met. You really are the salt of the earth.
> 
> ...



I sure hope ya like it Wendell,Terry did a really good job with it. Terry,thanks for lettin me a small part of this sure wish I could have helped more.


----------



## tlandrum (Aug 5, 2012)

1 wendell....064/066
2 nixon....288xp
3 pioneerguy600....solo 690
4 greg409....dolmar7900
5 mr bowsaw....
6 dodge geeks....
7 leeha....
8 dss....


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 5, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> 1 wendell....064/066
> 2 nixon....288xp
> 3 pioneerguy600....solo 690
> 4 greg409....dolmar7900
> ...



Good choice pioneer guy...
Just sayin... 
Although Ida snatched the 6 cube homelite...
:msp_wink:


----------



## tlandrum (Aug 5, 2012)

1 wendell....064/066
2 nixon....288xp
3 pioneerguy600....solo 690
4 greg409....dolmar7900
5 mr bowsaw....homelite 2000
6 dodge geeks....
7 leeha....
8 dss....


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Good choice pioneer guy...
> Just sayin...
> Although Ida snatched the 6 cube homelite...
> :msp_wink:



If you don`t already have a pile of 100cc+ saws to play with then that big ole Homie would be an alright choice. That little Solo will become a nice plaything once I go through it and likely see more useage than the big pile of over 100 cc saws lining the shelves. I feel privilidged to have been a small part of this great effort, many thanks to all that participated and a special thanks to Terry for running this effort.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Aug 5, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> total donations to date from both rafles is $3860. you guys really came thru when the chips were down.





tlandrum said:


> 1 wendell....064/066
> 2 nixon....288xp
> 3 pioneerguy600....solo 690
> 4 greg409....dolmar7900
> ...



Just want to say I donated in this to help a guy out. I was happy to do that.
I never thought my name would be drawn but I'm happy it was.
There a great bunch of guys on this site.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 5, 2012)

I just sent Terry a pm and told him me and Sarah didnt have a Solo...untill now. Thank you all very much and again we hope that Mitch has a speedy recovery. Maybe someday we will make it out to Tennessee and meet some more of the fine AS folks.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Aug 5, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> 1 wendell....064/066
> 2 nixon....288xp
> 3 pioneerguy600....solo 690
> 4 greg409....dolmar7900
> ...



Glad to see Mitch land with the 7900- that should make for a heckuva nice work saw for when he gets back to work!


----------



## tlandrum (Aug 5, 2012)

1 wendell....064/066
2 nixon....288xp
3 pioneerguy600....solo 690
4 greg409....dolmar7900
5 mr bowsaw....homelite 2000
6 dodge geeks....solo 665
7 leeha....
8 dss....


----------



## Eccentric (Aug 6, 2012)

*Two guys left...*



tlandrum said:


> 36minutes left to get in on the drawing for these saws
> the homelite 2000
> 064/066 ported hybrid
> husqvarna 288
> ...





tlandrum said:


> 1 wendell....064/066
> 2 nixon....288xp
> 3 pioneerguy600....solo 690
> 4 greg409....dolmar7900
> ...



Model Profile: 52E

Timberline Chainsaw Sharpener |Sharpen Your Chainsaw


----------



## DSS (Aug 6, 2012)

Either/or is fine with me. They both look interesting.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## tlandrum (Aug 7, 2012)

1 wendell....064/066
2 nixon....288xp
3 pioneerguy600....solo 690
4 greg409....dolmar7900
5 mr bowsaw....homelite 2000
6 dodge geeks....solo 665
7 leeha....jonsered 52e
8 dss....timberline chainsaw sharpener


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 7, 2012)

Congrats guys, I been busy and just looked at the thread. I am happy with where that 2000 ended up. :Rock:


----------



## greg409 (Aug 10, 2012)

Does that mean Mitch ( & I) won the dolmar 7900 -- I don't want that POS, give it to Mitch!!!

You know I'm kidding about the POS part, but not the Mitch part. woo-hoo

Thanx, everyone!!! (especially Terry & morewood)

luck,greg


----------



## greg409 (Aug 10, 2012)

I was excited about winning and helping lift Mitches' spirits, I feel I shorted some by saying "thanx everyone"

There's several members who worked behind the scenes with terry, who deserve an extra measure of respect for doing the down in the trenches work.

I'll not name them, but they and others here know. (####, just read the posts)

Certainly those who donated some of their prized equiptment/services deserve some accolades as well.

The money is replaceable, the memories of putting forth the efforts lasts forever

Really, thanx for letting me in on it.

luck,greg


----------



## greg409 (Aug 11, 2012)

Some of you "liked" my post above, 





I have a confession,







I made sure to tell my wife that I won a saw,






And then gave it away,







She thought that was a wonderful thing I did,







You know what happened next,






tHANK YOU TERRY!!!






:msp_tongue:luck,greg


----------



## zogger (Aug 11, 2012)

greg409 said:


> Some of you "liked" my post above,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahahahah! she "liked" you! hehehehehe


----------



## wendell (Aug 11, 2012)

Terry, the 064/66 showed up Friday just before I left. Thanks for getting that done. Hopefully the bar will show up on Monday.

I have to say, I never would've considered using flip flops as packing material. :msp_w00t:

Very impressive saw with some serious compression that increased as today went on, so much that I my arm was about falling off by this afternoon.

Thank you to jwalker and you and everyone else who participated for making this charity drive successful.


----------



## wendell (Aug 15, 2012)

Forgot to tell you the bar showed up on Monday. I'm wishing I would've bought some stock in duct tape. :msp_tongue:

Thanks!


----------



## Jwalker1911 (Aug 15, 2012)

 wendell  said:


> Forgot to tell you the bar showed up on Monday. I'm wishing I would've bought some stock in duct tape. :msp_tongue:
> 
> Thanks!



Theres very few things that duct tape cant do.


----------



## greg409 (Aug 18, 2012)

Jwalker1911 said:


> Theres very few things that duct tape cant do.




I know, read post #445 above 


Laughing out-loud

luck,greg


----------



## bigblockf350 (Aug 24, 2012)

Any word on how Mitch is doing?is the wepay site still available to make donations?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tlandrum (Aug 24, 2012)

mitch is doing pretty good. hes up and moving around on his own anyway. there will be a permanent hitch in his gitty up. he is doing pretty good considering what hes gone thru. his son is also showing signs of still being in there (from his coma). they are communicating with his son with blinking of the eyes. his son is going to be hooked up to a computer so that he can communicate with anyone. mitch's shoulder is starting to come along too. if you want to donate you can do it thru the other thread and get some chances at the saws up for grab on that raffle.


----------



## bigblockf350 (Aug 25, 2012)

Good to hear things are coming along. Im sure its gonna be a long road but some progress is a good thing. Ill definitely check out the other thread but any chances i may get donate back to Mitch. Whether he keep a saw to work with or sell it to help get back on his feet.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Aug 25, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> mitch is doing pretty good. hes up and moving around on his own anyway. there will be a permanent hitch in his gitty up. he is doing pretty good considering what hes gone thru. his son is also showing signs of still being in there (from his coma). they are communicating with his son with blinking of the eyes. his son is going to be hooked up to a computer so that he can communicate with anyone. mitch's shoulder is starting to come along too. if you want to donate you can do it thru the other thread and get some chances at the saws up for grab on that raffle.



Thanks for the update. Good to hear progress is being made. Thoughts and prayers to you & yours, Mitch!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 31, 2012)

Good day folks. Thought I would get this back to page 1. I will be sending out a donation today. Keep it coming people.


----------

